# انا فى جهنم ليه !



## چاكس (28 سبتمبر 2012)

تحيات طيبة الى كل اخوتى و اخواتى .. تحياتى الى كل زائر ..

كنت قاعد بسمع البوم حماقى الجديد ( على فكرة البوم جامد ) .. ما علينا .. فكرت فى حالى كده ... واحد غير متدين بأى دين بالمرة و ماشى بقواعد و قوانين وضعية من دماغه .. مخبيش عليكم انا كنت قربت اؤمن بالمسيح .. لأنى اكتشفت انى بقول كلام او صلاه ( زى ما فى المسيحية ) و بتتحقق .. مع انى مش فقير .. يعنى انا فكرتى عن المسيح انه بيساعد الفقراء و المساكين .. و لكن انا تفاجئت من كام يوم بدعوة كده .. اتحققت بعديها بــــــــــــــــ ساعات قليلة ..!! حاجات كتير بتحصلى كويسة جدا  ... معقول ده حب !! انا بصراحة مستغرب ده والدى نفسه مكنش بيعبرنى !!!

طيب .. دلوقتى انا هفرض معاكم .. انى أمنت بالمسيح و .... و .... اصبحت مسيحيا .. و صدقت بوجوده ... تمام ... فرضنا فرض برده انى مت و دخلت جهنم ( مجرد فرض ) لأنى بصراحة انا من جوايا شرير و اصلى مش طيب خااالص .. ما علينا .. انا دخلت جهنم ... !!!

سؤالى هو ... لماذا العذاب ؟ .. ما فائدة العقاب لى انا ايها الرب يسوع ... ؟؟ 
ثوانى ... انا اعرف انه ..

انزال العقاب له أهداف اما ليرتدع المذنب ( اللى هو انا ) فلا يعود إلى ذنبه، 
أو لنفصل بين المذنبين وغيرهم
 أو ليعاد تأهيل المذنبون حتى يرجعوا مواطنين صالحين في مجتمعاتهم. وإذا استخدم العقاب بعيدا عن هذه الأسباب 

هل
يتحول إلى مجرد انتقام بدائي همجي ليس له أي هدف إلا أن يكون مجرد ممارسة سادية للعذاب ؟؟

هل يكون الله نفسه ساديا يحب مشاهدة الناس وهم يشوون كالدجاج. ؟

هل حد عنده سبب رابع للعذاب ؟؟؟ ممكن حد يوضح ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*يا حبيبى صورة الاله السادى اقتلعها من عقلك تماما دى صورة مشوهه لا علاقة لها بالحقيقة الالهية 

انا عن نفسى لا اعتقد بان جهنم هذة شواية وكل هذة مظاهر الرعب وافلام الاكشن

يسوع كان هدفه الاساسى يتكلم عن ملكوت الله اللى اتى بالفعل للعالم بمجيئه

ولما كان بيتكلم عن الملكوت باوصاف بسيطة " خضرة ومية وراحة وسعادة " لم يكن يقصد ان تلك هى الحياة الابدية 

بل كانت اوصاف للانسان البسيط ليشعر بان فى الابدية يكون فرح لا ينطق بيه

لكن حقيقة الابدية لا احد يشعر بها غير من يشعر بها وهو ملتصق بالمسيح ومتحد بيه فيعلن له عن المجد الذى لا عين راءته ولا اذن سمعته 

وهكذا الابدية المقابلة لسكنى الله هى الانفصال عنه

فلما حكى يسوع عن اوصفات وادى جهنوم " الموجود خارج اورشليم " لم يكن يقصد ان الجحيم دود ونار وكبريت بل اراد ان يصل لعقل الانسان البسيط من واقع حياتى ان واقع الانفصال عن الله مريع وغير مريح 

بتقول طيب وانا لو امنت بيسوع وروحت لجهنم ليه؟؟؟

حقيقة الامر يا عزيزى ان جهنم لن تبدأ بانك هتروحله جهنم بادئ من الان كما ان ملكوت الله بدء من الان 
فالشعور بالانفصال عن الله وانك ستعيش طيلة حياتك فى حزن وكابة العالم بلا فرح ولا راحة هو بداية الجحيم الابدى

فالابدية ستكون امتداد لما انت فيه الان وليس شئ جديد سيطرأ عليك

فان كنت تعيش فى المسيح ستكتمل حياتك معه ابديا

والعكس صحيح

الله مبيعذبش حد ولا بيكره حد انتزع صورة هذا الاله السادى من عقلك تماما

الله حب الانسان الى اقصى درجة لا تخطر على بال بشر وغباء الانسان جعله يقول للاله متحبنيش خليك انت فوق وانا هحاول اجيلك

عزيزى 

كما انت تختار ستعيش حياتك

امامك الحياة اخترها لتحيا

وامامك الموت عيش فيه ولكنك باختيارك ستكون فيه للابد 

حسب اختيارك انت هتحدد مصيرك انت ودينونة الله ماهى الا تقرير لمصير كل انسان اختار بنفسه ان يعيش كما يريد

الابدية ليست عقابا ولا ثوابا
فلا نحن مستحقين ان ندخل الملكوت ولا الله سيعاقبك على اختيارك الشخصى
 لكنها امتداد لقرارك الذى اتخذته مع مين هتعيش  
*


----------



## Rosetta (28 سبتمبر 2012)

> هل يكون الله نفسه ساديا يحب مشاهدة الناس وهم يشوون كالدجاج. ؟


 
هذا أبدا ليس إله المسيحية يا صديقي 
يبدو أنك لا زلت متأثرا بالمعتقدات الإسلامية  ... 
في المسيحية لا توجد صورة مكتملة عن العذاب الأبدي 
ولكنه بتصور البعض سيكون عذاب بالإبتعاد عن الرب وعدم الوجود بقربه والتنعم بملكوته ... 
لو قرأت الإنجيل بدقة ستلاحظ أن أغلب كلام المسيح كان عن الملكوت السماوي لأنه يريد خلاص وفرح جميع البشر وليس من يشاء منهم ...

بالنسبة لإيمانك فجميع البشر مدعوون للإيمان بالمسيح ...
المسيح للجميع وهو لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد أبدا لأنه يريد خلاص الجميع من قيود هذا العالم فهو يطرق باب الجميع قائلا *"ها أنا واقف علي الباب وأقرع إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه وأتعشي معه وهو معي"*
وهنا يأتي دورك صديقي ... هل ستهمل صوته أم ستتبعه لترى ماذا يريد منك وتدخل معه إلى الفرح الأبدي؟

ربنا يكون معك أخي علماني


----------



## Abdel Messih (28 سبتمبر 2012)

عزيزى النار اصلاً مُعدّة لإبليس و ملائكته , و ليست للبشر , بمعنى الهيدخل هيبقى داخل على الواقف اصلاً 

لكن هى ليست عقاباً بقدر ما هى نتيجة محزنة لنهاية الخاطئ , كما أن اللعب بالسكين مثلاً يجرح اليد , فجرح اليد ليس عقاباً و إنما نتيجة , كذلك كانت مخالفة الله فى جنة عدن فى البداية نتيجتها الموت , و قد أحب الله البشر لذلك صار فى هيئة البشر كالعبد ليُخلصهم من الموت و النتيجة المحتمة عليهم

طب بعد دا كله لما الإنسان يرفض الخلاص , فطبيعى هيفضل فى نفس النتيجة التى لاقاها منذ البدء و هى الموت

لا أحد يستحق منا ان يكون فى السماء , المسيح وحده هو من يستحق , فلا أحد سيدخل إلا من لبس المسيح و دخل المسيح قلبه


----------



## amgd beshara (28 سبتمبر 2012)

> رضنا فرض برده انى مت و دخلت جهنم ( مجرد فرض ) لأنى بصراحة انا من جوايا شرير و اصلى مش طيب خااالص


التغيير مش بيجي بقوتنا بيجي بنعمة ربنا 
احنا منقدرش لا نغير نفسنا و لا نقاوم الخطية 
انما لما بنقبل الرب يسوع في حياتنا حياتنا لوحدها بتتغير مع الوقت بنعمتة و قدرتة و حكمتة
متفتكرش انك هتقبل الرب يسوع و هتحارب بقي علشان تبقي صالح
لا الموضوع مش كدة انت بس عندك ارادة انك تبعد عن الخطية ام البعد التام عنها و التغلب عليها دة بنعمة ربنا وحدة انا مليش دور كبير


----------



## أَمَة (28 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> .. يعنى انا فكرتى عن المسيح انه بيساعد الفقراء و المساكين ...


 
فكرتك أخي *علماني *عن أن المسيح جاء ليساعد الفقراء والمساكين ليس خاطئة أبدا . *البشر كلهم فقراء ومساكين* وهم بعيدين عن الرب. لأن الفقر والغنى المادي هو مقياس عالمي زائل ... *غِنانا بالرب هو وحده الباقي*. اليك ما قاله السيد المسيح عن الرجل الغني الذي أخصبت أرضه:
 
*16. وَضَرَبَ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً قَائِلاً: «إِنْسَانٌ غَنِيٌّ أَخْصَبَتْ كُورَتُهُ*
*17. فَفَكَّرَ فِي نَفْسِهِ قَائِلاً: مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَوْضِعٌ أَجْمَعُ فِيهِ أَثْمَارِي؟*
*18. وَقَالَ: أَعْمَلُ هَذَا: أَهْدِمُ مَخَازِنِي وَأَبْنِي أَعْظَمَ وَأَجْمَعُ هُنَاكَ جَمِيعَ غَلاَّتِي وَخَيْرَاتِي*
*19. وَأَقُولُ لِنَفْسِي: يَا نَفْسُ لَكِ خَيْرَاتٌ كَثِيرَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ لِسِنِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ. اِسْتَرِيحِي وَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَافْرَحِي.*
*20. فَقَالَ لَهُ اللهُ: يَا غَبِيُّ هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ تُطْلَبُ نَفْسُكَ مِنْكَ فَهَذِهِ الَّتِي أَعْدَدْتَهَا لِمَنْ تَكُونُ؟*
*21. هَكَذَا الَّذِي يَكْنِزُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَ لَيْسَ هُوَ غَنِيّاً لِلَّهِ».*

*الغني سيموت مثله مثل الفقير فأين شفاعة ماله به؟ هل ماله قادر أن يعطيه حياة خالدة؟* 
 
الملكوت هو *الكنز الباقي. كلنا فقراء* يا علماني وبحاجة لغنى المسيح ... *كلنا مساكين* لأننا قابعون في الخطية وبدون المسيح لا خلاص لنا منها.




عـلمانى قال:


> تفاجئت من كام يوم بدعوة كده .. اتحققت بعديها بــــــــــــــــ ساعات قليلة ..!! حاجات كتير بتحصلى كويسة جدا  ... معقول ده حب !! انا بصراحة مستغرب ده والدى نفسه مكنش بيعبرنى !!


 
لا تستغرب ما حدث معك. لم يكن صدفة. بل هو تذكير الرب لك بأنه موجود وانه لا يزال يسمع دعواتك. *فلا تضيع فرصة الخلاص*، وليكن قبولك لنعمته ذي ثمر.

يا ليتك تقرأ ما كتبه بولس الرسول الذي عاين السماوات وتلقى تعاليمه من السيد المسيح مباشرة، في *كورنثس الثانية الأصحاح 6*   الى المؤمنين الجدد وحثهم به على *الأ يكون قبولهم لنعمة الله باطلا.* 



عـلمانى قال:


> سؤالى هو ... لماذا العذاب ؟ .. ما فائدة العقاب لى انا ايها الرب يسوع ... ؟؟
> ثوانى ... انا اعرف انه ..
> 
> انزال العقاب له أهداف اما ليرتدع المذنب ( اللى هو انا ) فلا يعود إلى ذنبه،
> ...


 لقد أجاد الأخوة بردودهم رائعة.

لقد تكلم السيد المسيح في *متى 22*  وفي غيره من الأناجيل، عن الملكوت بأمثلة كثيرة جدا وشبهه لأشياء كثيرة أيضا قريبة الى مفهوم البشر وما يرونه وما يلمسونه. من هذه الأشياء كان *العرس *الكبير الذي *صنعه ملك لإبنه* ودعا اليه الكثيرين ولكنهم *تهاونوا في الحضور* اليه *متعللين بأعذار كثيرة*. (يرجى قراءة التفسير *هنا* لأن المثل له معاني كثيرة) فأرسل الملك عبيده ليدعوا الناس جميعا من الشوارع ومفارق الطرق ليحضروا العرس *لأن العرس مستعد* وأما *المدعوون غير مستحقين.*

*أُحبُ هذا المثل كثيرا *لأنه يعبر كثيرا عن أن النفس البشرية هي المسؤولة عن دخولها الى الملكوت أو البقاء خارجه... في هذا المثل ورد الكلام عن إنسان حضر العرس و *لم يكن لابسا لباس العرس.* 
 فَقَالَ لَهُ الملك: *يَا صَاحِبُ كَيْفَ دَخَلْتَ إِلَى هُنَا وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ لِبَاسُ الْعُرْسِ؟ فَسَكَتَ.*  سكت.............. لماذا لأنه لم يكن له شيئا يبرر نفسه به.

لو دعيت* يا علماني* الى عرس ابن الملك أو إبن رئيس الجمهورية أو إبن أي شخصية كبيرة في البلد، هل تذهب الى العرس وانت في لباس متسخة لا تليق بالعرس ولا بالعريس؟ هل تظن أن الحرس سيسمحون لك بالدخول أم أنهم سيطردونك؟

هذا هو الملكوت الذي تكلم عنه المسيح. لا يدخله سوى من يرتدي لباس العرس الذي يليق به... ثياب القداسة التي تليق بالعرس لأن العريس قدوس.... المسيح تكلم مرات كثيرة عن نفسه على أنه العريس... ضع كلمة عريس في البحث في الكتاب المقدس وستجد الكثير المفيد.

*إذن :* *العقاب هو ما يعقُب إختيارنا وليس قصاصا. وهذه هي الدينونة.*


*السيد المسيح قال *في *يوحنا الأصحاح 12 العدد  47 و 48*:   *وإن سمع أحد كلامي ولم يؤمن* *فأنا لا أدينه لأني لم آت لأدين العالم بل لأخلص العالم*. *مَنْ رَذَلَنِي وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ كلاَمِي فَلَهُ مَنْ يَدِينُهُ. اَلْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ هُوَ يَدِينُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِير*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*ننتظر رأي الأخ السائل فيما قيل.*


----------



## صوت الرب (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*حبيبي يمكن تعتبر مشاركتي خارجة عن الموضوع
بس حابب اوضح حاجة
في الحياة لديك طريقين 
الطريق الاول : أن تكون ابن لله بالمحبة و الله يتكفل بإشباعك و تمتعك طول ايام حياتك
الطريق الثاني : أن تكون عبد لشهواتك و متع الدنيا 
أنت تعتقد بأنك حر و لكن عندما تدخل هذا الطريق ستشعر
بأنك عبد و أن جسدك يقودك لأعمال أنت لا تريدها
و مشكلة هذا الطريق هو أنك لن تشبع منه إطلاقا و هذه مصيبة

الله وضع لك الطريقان و كلنا جربنا الطريق الثاني
معتقدين بالحرية و التمتع و كلنا علمنا خدع هذا الطريق 
بعد هذا يصبح لديك حلين
1) أن تتوب و ترجع و تختار الطريق الأول
2) أن تبقى هذا الطريق و ترفض الله مع أنك عرفت شر هذا الطريق
و بهذا تدين نفسك*


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

أولاً يا أجمل أخ حلو لابد من وضع المفاهيم في وضعها الصحيح والسليم، لأن الله لا يُسرّ بموت أحد ولم يصنع مكاناً ليشوي فيه الناس، هذه صورة من فكر الناس المشوش والذي هو نتاج التأصل الخيالي في الشرق الذي تأثر بالأفكار القصصية الوهمية التي تعتمد على فكرة البطل (Great hero) العظيم المغوار الذي يشوي أعداءه ويُسر بموتهم للانتقام منهم ومن أفعالهم الشنيعة... 
أما الله الحي ليس كما يظنه الناس ولم يكن هو أبداً هذا البطل Great hero، لأنهم في الواقع الاختباري العملي في حياتهم، لم يعرفوه بعد، بل يعرفونه فقط من خلال واقع كل فكر قد رسم صورة عنه (الله) ووضعها في مخيلته، وهذا يعتبر في المفهوم المسيحي الأصيل ما هو سوى مجرد وثن عن الله، وليس هو الإله الحقيقي الحي الشاهد لذاته ومُعلنها، وبذلك ضلَّ الإنسان عن الله الحي الحقيقي وارتكن لمجرد خُزعبلات فكريه رسخها في بعض شروحاته وكلماته التي عوض عن أن يُظهر بها الله الحقيقي الذي لمس قلبه ويحيا معه ويسمع صوته ويلمسه كل يوم ليتغير ويدخل في علاقه شركة معه بالحب (وبمعنى أدق: بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة)، أظهر إله آخر وهمي مبني على فكره هو واعتقادة الشخصي الذي ترسخ في وجدانه ومخيلته، فدعني أكتب لك أولاً من أين أتت هذه الألفاظ [ السماء والجحيم وجهنم ] !!!
​


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الجحيم – Hell – hades – ᾅδης
 لا ترد هذه الكلمة في الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس (ترجمة فانديك) إلا  مرة واحدة في العهد الجديد في قول الرب لبطرس على إعلانه الصريح بأنه هو  “المسيح ابن الله الحي”، أنه سيبني على صخرة هذا الإيمان كنيسته، [ وابواب  الجحيم πύλαι ᾅδου لن تقوى عليها ] (متى16: 15 – 18). وأبواب الجحيم هنا  ليس المقصود بها المعنى الحرفي بمعنى ابواب مكان مثل قصر أو مدينة، بل هو يتكلم دائماً حسب المعتقدات التي يظنها الإنسان ليوصل لمفهومه المعنى الذي يُريد أن يشرحه، لأن أحياناً كثيرة لا يستطيع أن يقول الحقيقة كما هي لأن الإنسان لن يفهم لأنه لم يرى بعينيه الأرواح الشريرة أو أي شيء روحي لا يُرى بعين الجسد...
بل المقصود بها كل قوات الشر مجتمعة معاً بكل قوتها وجبروتها، وهي تصور الجحيم  كمدينة حصينة قوية ذات أبواب ضخمة مرعبة، وهي تُظهر أمام ذهننا صورة القوى  الشيطانية وحصنها المنيع، وهذه المملكة أو مدينة الجحيم تقاوم الكنيسة  التي أسسها المسيح الرب بكل قواتها الشريرة لتُسقطها من رتبتها، ولكنه  يحفظها (الكنيسة) في سرّ الإيمان ولأنه هو صخرتها الحقيقية المؤسسة عليه لذلك فمهما  ما كانت قوات الجحيم لن تقوى عليها أو تستطيع ان تمسها طالما كل من فيها  متمسك بإيمانها الحي، كما هو مكتوب: [لأن كل من وُلِدَ من الله يغلب  العالم، وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم إيماننا ] (1يو 5: 4).
وكلمة “جحيم” هي ترجمة للكلمة اليونانية ᾅδης ، وتُنطق [ هادز – hades ]  والتي يتكرر ذكرها في العهد الجديد باليونانية 11 مرة. وتُترجم في سائر هذه  المواضع بكلمة “الهاوية”. والكلمة عموماً تعني [ أرض غير مرئية – مملكة  الظلام ] وكانت تُعتبر – كما سنرى في باقي الشرح – أن جميع أرواح الموتى،  قبل إتمام الفداء، تنزل إليه دون الإشارة إلى خصائصهم الأخلاقية

وقد جاءت الترجمة الكاثوليكية في جميع مواضعها بكلمة “الجحيم”، ويُقابلها في العبرية كلمة [ شيئول שְׁאוֹל  ] التي تُذكر 65 مرة في العهد القديم، وهي عادة تُربط بكلمات عبرية أخرى  تدل على الموت والقبر والمكان المظلم الذي يسكنه الأموات ولا يُذكر فيه  الله، وهو يعتبر مكان غامض مُظلم وخَربْ عبارة عن هوة عظيمة لا قرار لهُ،  يُطرح فيه الموتى مقطوعين (أي مرفضوين ومنفصلين) خارج فاعليات التاريخ، اي في عزلة تامة عن الله  مطروحين منه ومفصولين عنه، وتُترجم هذه الكلمة (شاؤول) ومشتقاتها في  العربية إلى “الهاوية”. وعادة لا تُشير الكلمة فقط للموت الجسدي والإنطراح  في الموت في معزل عن الله، بل تُشير ايضاً لانتهاء العلاقة الحياتية  للإنسان مع يهوه الرب الذي هو حياة النفس.
ونجد أن الكلمة تتخذ معاني مختلفة كثيره وتمتد، من مجرد مكان انتظار خلاص  يهوه للأبرار الذين يدخلون الجحيم منتظرين الخلاص متوقعينه، ليمتد المعنى  ليشمل أنه يضم الأشرار والصالحين، والبعض شرح المكان على أساس الاعتقاد أنه  مكان لعقاب الأشرار، أما في مثل الغني ولعازر [ فرفع عينيه في الهاوية وهو  في العذاب ورأى إبراهيم من بعيد ولعازر في حضنه ] (لو16: 23)، وفي  الليتورجية القبطية وفي قداس القديس باسيليوس الكبير: [ نزل (المسيح الرب)  إلى الجحيم من قِبَل الصليب ]، أي بواسطة الصليب بموته عليه، ليُخرج الرب  منه كل الذين رقدوا على رجاء مجيء المسيا المُخلِّص، منذ آدم إلى يوم  الصليب. وكان الجحيم في العهد القديم هو مكان انتظار نفوس الموتى، أما الآن  فهو مكان انتظار نفوس الأشرار فقط، كما أن فردوس النعيم هو مكان انتظار  نفوس الأبرار.​


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جهنم – جحيم – geenna – γέεννα – הנם – Hinnom
 وهي أتت من العبرية (جيهنوم) وهذه اللفظة أتت مشتقه من وادي ابن هنوم: [  وهو أوقد في وادي ابن هنوم وأحرق بنيه بالنار حسب رجاسات الأمم الذين طردهم  الرب من أمام بني إسرائيل، وعبر بنيه في النار في وادي ابن هنوم وعاف  وتفاءل وسحر واستخدم جاناً وتابعة وأكثر عمل الشر في عيني الرب لإغاظته ] (  2أخبار الأيام 28: 3؛ 33: 6)…
 وهو وادي عميق ضيق يقع خارج أورشليم في جنوب المدينة، وكانت تُقدم فيه  محرقات بشرية إكراماً لمولك التمثال الذي كان يعتبروه إله عظيم عند الأمم،  وقد فعل اليهود أنفسهم في القديم مثل هذا الفعل المُشين على مثال الوثنيون  الذي حذرهم الله من أفعالهم الذي يمقتها بشدة، وتمثال مولك الذي كان  موجوداً في هذا الوادي عبارة عن تمثال نُحاسي مجوف يُجري إيقاد النار  بداخله حتى يحمى لدرجة الاحمرار، ثم يقدم الآباء أبناءهم تقدمة للإله مولك  فيضع الكهنة الوثنيون الأطفال الصغار على يدي التمثال المحمية بالنار مع  عمل أصوات طبول عالية جداً تُكاد أن تثقب الآذان وأصوات صراخ الكهنة وأناشيد عبادتهم الوثنية للتغطية على  صوت صراخ الأطفال الذين تشويهم نار ذراعي الإله مولك بصورة بشعة غير آدمية  تقشعر لها الأبدان. وهكذا نرى صورة من عبودية الإنسان للشيطان، وماذا يفعل  حينما يفقد إنسانيته. 
ولذلك أمر الملك يوشيا بهدم المكان وتشويهه تماماً  وطمس ملامحه ” لكي لا يُعَبَّر أحد ابنه أو ابنته في النار لمولك ” (أنظر  ملوك الثاني 23)، وقد أصبح المكان بعد ذلك، المكان العام المرفوض من  المدينة وفيه كانت تُلقى أجساد المجرمين بعد إعدامهم، وجثث الحيوانات،  وجميع أنواع القاذورات التي يرعى فيها الدود وتشتعل فيها النار. وبسبب عمقه  وضيقه والنار والدخان المتصاعد منه، صار رمزاً لمكان عقاب الأشرار في  المستقبل. وحيث أن النار كانت تُميز المكان لذلك دُعي نار جيهنوم، ومنها  جاءت كلمة نار جهنم كتحريف لنطق الكلمة ونقلها من زمان لآخر…
 
وينبغي أن نُميز ما بين جيهنوم (جهنم) وبين الجحيم Hades، فكلمة الجحيم لم  تُستعمل قط كمكان للعقاب، بل كمكان لانتظار أرواح الموتى، ولذلك فإن المسيح  الرب القدوس بعد ما سلم روحه على الصليب قام بإخراج القديسين الذين رقدوا  على رجاء الخلاص وانتظرت أرواحهم في الجحيم مجيء المخلص.​


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الشرح المسيحي الآبائي للسماء والجحيم
 [ ولأنه لا يوجد نص واضح في الأسفار المقدسة يُصرح بأن الله خلق الجحيم،  استطعنا أن نُدرك من تعليم الكنيسة الجامعة أن الرب نزل إلى الجحيم عندما  صُلب لكي يبدد ما جَّمعه الإنسان لنفسه، ولكي يرد هؤلاء الذين كانوا أسرى  لعنة الموت إلى الحياة ويُدخلهم إلى الفردوس .

وحتى عندما نسمع عن الفردوس، فإن الفردوس  ليس مكاناً خلقه الله؛ لأنه لا يوجد في النظام الكوني في الأيام الستة  الأولى، مكان اسمه الفردوس، ولا يجب أن يختلط هذا بما دونه سفر الخليقة  الأولى عن " جنة عدن "؛ لأنها مكان خلق آدم الأول، أمَّا الفردوس فقد سمعنا  به لأول مرة من فم الرب يسوع عندما بشَّر اللص اليمين، وقال له: " اليوم  تكون معي في الفردوس " مؤكداً أن لعنة الموت سوف تباد بقوته، وانه سوف يحمل  معه اللص، أي نفسه الإنسانية إلى راحة وعزاء وسلام في الكون؛ لأنه سيرد له  الحياة، وسوف يكون في انتظاره عندما يموت؛ لأن الرب يسوع مات قبل اللص،  ولأنه ( أي اللص اليمين ) مثل الملائكة والقوات السمائية سوف يجد نفسه مع  ابن الله في تسبيح وتمجيد مع القوات السماوية، وهو ما يُسمى ( عند العامة )  " السماء "، أي السماء من فوق. وهي ليست من فوق ولا في أي بُعد من أبعاد  الحياة المادية المنظورة، بل " فوق " تعني ما يعلو على إدراك الحواس  الجسدانية؛ لأننا عندما نسمع الرب يقول: " المولود من فوق ... " ( يو 3: 3  )، فهو لا يقصد مكاناً يعلو على الأرض، بل كما ذكر نفس الإنجيل " من الله  ". 


ومع أننا نحتاج إلى أن نُذكَّر عامة  الناس بهذه الحقائق، إلا أنه يجب أن نترك السُّذج حسب تصوراتهم حتى لا  يفقدوا سلامهم المبني على تصورات عقلية ليس لها وجود في التعليم المستقيم.  ولذلك يجب نقل هؤلاء تدريجياً من تصوُّر الأبعاد المنظورة إلى تصوُّر بلا  أبعاد، وهذا يُمكن بواسطة التعليم الذي ينقل فكر الإنسان إلى ما هو فوق، أي  ما يعلو على الحواس. 
أكرر ما سبق وذكرته، إننا لا نؤمن بأن  الله خلق مكاناً لتعذيب البشر؛ لأنه لا يوجد نص واحد في كل الأسفار يدعونا  إلى هذا الاعتقاد الذي لا يتفق مع صلاح الله، ولا مع ما يتصوَّره العامة من  الناس عن عدل الله الذي خلق مكاناً لراحة المؤمنين، وسجناً لعذاب الأشرار؛  لأن هذا تصوُّر مادي مبني على ما تعرفه المدن والحضارة التي لا تضع في  اعتبارها أن القصر والسجن لا يعبَّران بالمرة عن عدل الله، وأن القاضي  والقانون والسجان لا ينطبق على السماء، إنما هو تصوُّر أرضي لا يخدم بشارة  الإنجيل . 

وحتى عندما نسمع في سفر الرؤيا عن بحيرة  النار والكبريت ( رؤ 19: 20 )، وغيرها من صور مادية، فلأننا نعرف أن  الشيطان ذو طبيعة روحانية مظلمة لا تؤثر فيها النار المادية، أي تلك التي  تشتعل في الأشياء وتحرق ما هو منظور، فلذلك السبب – أي للقوات الشريرة  طبيعة غير مادية – فرض علينا الإيمان بطبيعة الشيطان أن نقول إنها استعارة  وتشبية يُقرَّب لنا حقيقة حالة القوات الشريرة والأشرار عندما يبتعدون عن  الله. 

وعندما تذكر الأناجيل " جهنم "، فإنها  تؤكد لنا أن ذلك هو تصوُّر قلب الإنسان الفاسد بشهوات وغرور الخطية؛ لأنه  بسبب التعدي، وبسبب الابتعاد عن الشركة، أظلَّم فيه الإدراك الروحي وصار  يتصور الله كما يتصور القساة والعتاة من البشر، ولكن الله غير ذلك؛ لأن  الإنسان الذي يُفسد حياته يضع نفسه بعيداً عن صلاح الله ولا يرى إلاَّ  الظلمة والشرّ الذي فيه، أمَّا نحن الذين استنارت قلوبنا بنور الإنجيل ،  فإننا " سنراه كما هو " ( 1يو 3: 2 ) . وعندما نراه، سوف نرى مجده، ونتغير  إلى ذات صورة الابن المجيدة. 


من هذا نعرف أن رؤية الأبرار بنور  المحبة، ليست مثل رؤية الأشرار بظلمة الخطية. أمَّا كيف يبقى الأشرار مثل "  النفاية " بعيداً عن السماء الجديدة والأرض الجديدة، فهذا ما لا نعرفه  (على وجه الدقة)؛ لأنه لم يحدث بعد، ولأنه محفوظ لنا في يسوع المسيح ربنا. 
لكننا يجب أن نُدرك أنه يوجد يوم  للدينونة، وأن الأبرار لهم ميراث الملكوت، والأشرار لهم " الظلمة الخارجية "  كما قال الرب. ولكن يجب أن نفهم هذه الأمور على قدر ما تؤكده الأسفار  المقدسة، وليس حسب إدراكنا البشري فقط. 

أمَّا ما هو ضروري لنا في هذه الأيام،  فهو أن نحفظ الإيمان ونسلك حسب القداسة حاملين صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح، وأن  نسأل الروح القدس لكي ينير بصائرنا ونكشف ما في قلوبنا للآباء الذين لهم  خبرة وعرفوا أسرار الإنجيل ] 
​
عن رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس ( تادرس )
 المئوية الثانية في التوبة – عن كتاب التوبة وعمل الروح القدس في القلب
 الجزء الثاني ، مترجم عن المخطوطة القبطية ؛ صفحة 29 – 31 فقرة 27 إلى 29​


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

عموماً يا جميل في النهاية أحب أقول لك كلمة قصيرة صغيرة، أن الإنسان هو الذي يُحدد مصيره، فالله هو حياة النفس، والانطراح بعيداً عنه هو الجحيم ذاته ويبدأ من هُنا على الأرض، وهو الظاهر في عدم السلام والراحة الداخلية، وعدم رؤية مجده الخاص والدخول في شركة معه، لأن الله يُرى ويُلمس لمن يرغب بكل وجدانه أن يراه ويلمسه وينال منه قوة الحياة ويدخل في شركة معه بالإيمان والمحبة... أغفر لي بسبب التطويل الشديد، كن معافي
​


----------



## خادم البتول (29 سبتمبر 2012)

​ 
أثير هذا الموضوع قبل شهور في هذا المنتدى نفسه، وشارك فيه على ما أذكر الأخوة جوني (وده راح ف الوبا) والأخ عبد المسيح. ثم خلاف نشأ عندئذ، وثم تناقض ـ على الأقل ظاهريا ـ التقطه السائل، وأظنه كان مسلما، وبدأ يبرزه. على ذلك بدأت كتابة رد مطول يحسم الأمر ويفض التناقض ـ من وجهة نظري البسيطة ـ وحين جئت كي أنشره وجدت الموضوع مغلقا! :t26: (كانت هذه في الحقيقة إحدى المرات السبعة التي "صليت" فيها لطاقم الإشراف كثيرا ).
​ على أي حال بحثت في أوراقي الآن فوجدته، والآن إذ أقرأ ما كتبه الأخ الحبيب الأستاذ أيمونديد أراني أتفق بالكلية مع ما قال، كما مع بقية الأخوة، غير أني أضع تفسيرا مختلفا لبعض الأمور. قررت من ثم تنقيح المقال وإرساله، ولكن لأنه طويل جدا، وسيطول أكثر بعد التنقيح، فسأنشره في المنتدى الكتابي مستقلا، ذلك أولا إجابة على أخونا الحبيب علماني، وفي الوقت نفسه عرضا على أخونا الحبيب أيمونديد، وجميع الأحباء، لعل فيه ما يستوجب النقد أو حتى يخالف الصواب.​ 
على سبيل المثال أتفق ـ يقينا ـ على أن الملكوت والجحيم كلاهما بالطبع "حال" لا "مكان"، ولكن أرى في شأن "أتون النار" مثلا أو "بحيرة الكبريت" أو "الدود" الذي لا يموت أنها حقائق حرفية (بغض النظر عن الكيفية التي تتعذب بها الشياطين). في الحالتين نعم، أساس الأمر هو أنه "فوق الحواس"، بالضبط كما قال الأخ أيمونديد، ولذلك أتفق بالكلية معه وأعتقد أن رؤيتي بالأحرى "مكملة" و"مفسرة" لكل ما جاء به. تحياتي ومحبتي وحتى نلتقي.. بعد قليل.​ 
​


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

أشكرك أخي الحبيب على ردك، ولكن ما يفوق الحواس عادة من الصعوبة التامة وضعه في حرفية الكلمات والألفاظ لكي نتفق فيها على المعنى الحرفي الذي يخص الجسد المادي، لأن الأهم من كل هذا وذاك هو ليس هو بلوغ المعاني الحرفية إنما الدخول في روح الحياة، وكل ما أُعلن حسب مفهوم الإنسان هو بسبب عدم قدرته على بلوغ ما هو غير منظور، لذلك لن يكون هُناك حسماً واضحاً من أحد قط، لأن هذا لا يُشغلنا كثيراً، لأن كل ما يشغلنا هو الدخول في شركة مع الله لكي نبلغ قوة الحياة الأبدية، لأن الله هو حياة النفس، أما هذه الموضوعات بحثها أكثر من ذلك يجعلنا ندخل في حوارات لن تنتهي ننشعل فيها عن الحياة ونختلف ما بين متفق ورافض، لأن الدخول في شرح الغيبيات عموماً مهما ما كان صحيحاً هو خُسارة في عدم إظهار قوة الحياة والشركة المقدسة مع الله في المحبة، لذلك قد اختصرت الكلمات والمعاني في حصرها فيما يُفيد السائل ققط بدون الدخول في مناقشات المختلفين في الرأي، بل وضعت ما تسلمناه من الكتاب المقدس والفكر الآبائي كما تناقل من جيل لجيل باتفاق الروح الواحد في إعلان محبة الله كخبرة وحياة، ورسالة السلام التي بالروح القدس... 

وأشكرك حقيقي على تعبك كثيراً جداً، كن معافي في روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع الذي أعتقنا من سلطان الخطية والموت آمين
​


----------



## خادم البتول (29 سبتمبر 2012)

​ آميــــن!​ أكتفي إذن بهذا القدر أخي الحبيب. سلام ونعمة. :16_4_10:​ 
​


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> ​ آميــــن!​ أكتفي إذن بهذا القدر أخي الحبيب. سلام ونعمة. :16_4_10:​
> ​



فقط لنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض يا أجمل أخ حلو أحبه من قلبي
كن معافي
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 سبتمبر 2012)

زى ما طليه منه شىء و تم فئ وقت قصير..
جرب و إطلب منه أن يعرفك إلى ذاته الجميله و شرج لك.
إخوتى كمان هنا قالوا المفيد...
الرب يسكن فيك و يباركك


----------



## چاكس (29 سبتمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يا حبيبى صورة الاله السادى اقتلعها من عقلك تماما دى صورة مشوهه لا علاقة لها بالحقيقة الالهية
> 
> انا عن نفسى لا اعتقد بان جهنم هذة شواية وكل هذة مظاهر الرعب وافلام الاكشن
> 
> ...



اسف على التأخير ... اهلا بحضرتك و كلامك جميل جدا و تقريبا انا اول مرة اسمعه ( يعنى انا جاهل به ) .. تشكرااات على التوضيح ..

افهم من الكلام ده .. ان الاله ليس ساديا و لا يعذب لمجرد انه يعذب و يستمتع بمنظر البشر و هما بيتعذبوا .. فعلا ان عارف انه كان بيكلم الناس بلغة بسيطة عشان يفهمهم ..

انا بس مش قادر اقتنع او افهم معنى كلمة .. ان حد يلتصق بالمسيح ؟؟ هل ده تعبير عن التقرب الشديد اوى و الالتزام بالتعاليم .. و كيف يعلن له عن مجده ؟؟ و ما هو مجده ؟؟ ( اتمنى التوضيح ) ..

هل افهم من كلام حضرتك .. ان الجحيم او العذاب فى جهنم ( او ايا ما كان اسمها ) هو الانفصال عن الله .. اذن كيف ذلك ؟؟ و ما معنى انفصال عن الله .. 
انا استنتجت من كلام حضرتك ... انه الاخيار هيكونوا مع الله فى ملكوت ( بارواحهم او ايا ما كانوا ) .. اما الاشرار فهم سينفصلوا عنه .. هل هذا معناه ان الاشرار سيبقون امواتا ؟؟ اجسادا ميته و بذلك لن يكون هناك عذاب او عقاب ؟؟

حضرتك ذكرتك .. الجحيم الابدى ؟؟ اللى هو بدأ من ساعة ما انا انفصلت عن المسيح ... مش فاهم النقطة دى !! معلش انا مش ذكى اوى يعنى ( ممكن اطلب من حضرتك توضيح الجحيم الابدى ) ؟؟ و كيف سيكون امتداد لقرارى ؟؟ هل هو الموت اذن ؟؟ 

اسف على ازعاجك بالسؤال 
تقبل ودى


----------



## چاكس (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هذا أبدا ليس إله المسيحية يا صديقي
> يبدو أنك لا زلت متأثرا بالمعتقدات الإسلامية  ...
> في المسيحية لا توجد صورة مكتملة عن العذاب الأبدي
> ولكنه بتصور البعض سيكون عذاب بالإبتعاد عن الرب وعدم الوجود بقربه والتنعم بملكوته ...
> ...



اهلا اختى روز .. اتمنى تكونى بتمام الصحة و العافية ..
لا انا مش مسلم اساسا .. ده انا سألت مسلمين السؤال ده .. طردونى من منتداهم لأننى فى نظرهم تعديت حدود العقل !!!!!!! مش فاهم معناها بس هما برطموا بالكلام ده .. ما علينا
هو فعلا انا سألت السؤال لأنى متلخبط ... اصل طالما فيه جزاء للأخيار ( بعد الموت ) كما تقول الاديان .. اذن ما هو العقاب للأشرار و كيف و ما مبرره .. و اعتقد اننى وجدت الاجابة هنا .. اللى فهمته ان الاشرار هيفضلوا موتى ... صح كده ؟؟؟؟

انا بصراحة مقتنع بكده ، فهل ده صح ... انا شايفه تفسير منطقى .

فعلا المسيح كان بيتكلم عن الملكوت السماوى لانه بيدعو الناس ليه و بيتمنى لهم الخير فيه ..

صدقينى انا قربت فعلا من المسيح و بحاول .. و جهلى ببعض التفاصيل الدقيقة هو اللى بيدفعنى انى ادور .. بس الخوف ... و الفكرة اللى منعانى انى اعتنق اى دين هى .. ماذا لو كان كل هذا .... مجرد صدفة ؟ ده احتمال مش بيغيب عنى ابدا ... 

متشكر جدا على تعليقك الجميل


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> اهلا اختى روز .. اتمنى تكونى بتمام الصحة و العافية ..
> لا انا مش مسلم اساسا .. ده انا سألت مسلمين السؤال ده .. طردونى من منتداهم لأننى فى نظرهم تعديت حدود العقل !!!!!!! مش فاهم معناها بس هما برطموا بالكلام ده .. ما علينا
> هو فعلا انا سألت السؤال لأنى متلخبط ... اصل طالما فيه جزاء للأخيار ( بعد الموت ) كما تقول الاديان .. اذن ما هو العقاب للأشرار و كيف و ما مبرره .. و اعتقد اننى وجدت الاجابة هنا .. اللى فهمته ان الاشرار هيفضلوا موتى ... صح كده ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



طالما أنت أميناً في البحث بدقة فلا تخف لأنك بكل تأكيد ستصل للحقيقة بإعلان
​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> ان الاله ليس ساديا و لا يعذب لمجرد انه يعذب و يستمتع بمنظر البشر و هما بيتعذبوا


*وهو لو بيتلذذ بعذابهم ليه خلقهم؟؟

وان كان بيتلذذ بعذابهم ليه خلصهم؟؟

عكس ما تقوله هو الصح ان الله بيتلذذ براحة الانسان مش بعذابه

الاله المتلذذ بعذاب البشر لا يستحق ان يكون الها 
*


> انا بس مش قادر اقتنع او افهم معنى كلمة .. ان حد يلتصق بالمسيح ؟؟


*يصير هو والمسيح واحد
كل انسان فينا بيسير حسب شهوته الخاصة وتفكيره وتربيته وثقافته وما تعلمه من بيئته فلذلك هناك فوارق فى مفهوم الصح والغلط والحل والحرام باختلاف البيئة والمجتمع والحريات
لكن هذة الصوة ستتغير لما تتغير من صورة عتيقة لصورة المسيح الواحدة البعيدة عن تاثير اى شئ خارجى  
تتخلص من عتق الطبيعة الميتة وتلبس المسيح وتصير واحدا معه كما كان يفعل اعمال الحياة تصير تفعل مثله اعمال الحياة  
*


> و كيف يعلن له عن مجده ؟؟ و ما هو مجده ؟؟


*ملكوت الله جواك وجوايا وكل واحد امن بيسوع
ومجد يسوع بيعَلن ليك بروحه اللى بيسكن جوا الانسان اللى بيؤمن بيه وساعتها بيدرك عظم المجد الالهى اللى احاط بيه وانه اصبح ابن وشريك لله فى حياته الابدية
واعظم احساس فى الحياة انك تحس ان اله الخليقة ابوك وان السما هى ميراث ليك ساعتها هتتدرك عظم مجد الله  
*


> ان الجحيم او العذاب فى جهنم ( او ايا ما كان اسمها ) هو الانفصال عن الله .. اذن كيف ذلك ؟؟ و ما معنى انفصال عن الله ..


*الله لما خلق الانسان نفخ فيه نسمة حياة , وصيره على صورته ومثاله 
وكل البشر سقطوا وفقدوا صورة الانسان الالهى
والواقع خير دليل اذهب وابحث فى كل مكان عن انسان واحد يقدر يقدم صورة مطلقة للصلاح ولن تجد
حالة الموت والفساد اللى سيطرت على الانسان  هى  انفصاله التام عن الله وانه اصبح لا شركة بينه وبين الله

الموت بكل صوره هو الانفصال عن الله
*


> انه الاخيار  هيكونوا مع الله فى ملكوت ( بارواحهم او ايا ما كانوا ) .. اما الاشرار فهم  سينفصلوا عنه .. هل هذا معناه ان الاشرار سيبقون امواتا ؟؟ اجسادا ميته و  بذلك لن يكون هناك عذاب او عقاب ؟؟


*شركة الله مش معناها ان الانسان يكون " خيّر " لان هناك ملحدين وخيرين 
لكى تكون فى شركة الهية ان تصير صورة الهية وليس ان تعمل اعمال خيرة 
وهذا شبه مستحيل دون ان يغيرك الله نفسه من صورة الفساد لصورة مشابهته
  ومن رفض بتمام وملء اختياره وحريته سيكون اختار الطريق الاخر انه سيعيش فى الموت

اما عن الجسد فهو جزء لا يتجزا من كيانك الانسانى فى جميع الحالات 
*


> حضرتك ذكرتك ..  الجحيم الابدى ؟؟ اللى هو بدأ من ساعة ما انا انفصلت عن المسيح ... مش فاهم  النقطة دى !! معلش انا مش ذكى اوى يعنى ( ممكن اطلب من حضرتك توضيح الجحيم  الابدى ) ؟؟ و كيف سيكون امتداد لقرارى ؟؟ هل هو الموت اذن ؟؟


*احنا كلنا بنولد تحت الموت
الطريق الوحيد للحياة هو المسيح
ان امنت سيملك الله عليك وتكون فى ملكوت الله بداية من حياتك هنا مش من ما بعد الموت لان بعد الموت الملكوت السماوى ماهو الا ملء الشركة الالهية لمن ملك عليهم الله فى الارض

وان رفضت طريق الحياة " المسيح " ستظل فى حالتك اللى ولدت عليها حالة الموت والفساد ومصيرك بعد الموت ليس جديد فهو امتداد طبيعى لما انت اخترته ستظل منفصلا عنه بلا اى حياة ولا شركة الهية *


----------



## چاكس (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> عزيزى النار اصلاً مُعدّة لإبليس و ملائكته , و ليست للبشر , بمعنى الهيدخل هيبقى داخل على الواقف اصلاً
> 
> لكن هى ليست عقاباً بقدر ما هى نتيجة محزنة لنهاية الخاطئ , كما أن اللعب بالسكين مثلاً يجرح اليد , فجرح اليد ليس عقاباً و إنما نتيجة , كذلك كانت مخالفة الله فى جنة عدن فى البداية نتيجتها الموت , و قد أحب الله البشر لذلك صار فى هيئة البشر كالعبد ليُخلصهم من الموت و النتيجة المحتمة عليهم
> 
> ...




الموت اذن هو الجحيم .. !!! ما هى البحيرة النتقدة بالنار و الكبريت  ؟ هل هو تعبير مجازى لما فهمت انه يعنى البعد عن الله ؟؟


----------



## چاكس (29 سبتمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> التغيير مش بيجي بقوتنا بيجي بنعمة ربنا
> احنا منقدرش لا نغير نفسنا و لا نقاوم الخطية
> انما لما بنقبل الرب يسوع في حياتنا حياتنا لوحدها بتتغير مع الوقت بنعمتة و قدرتة و حكمتة
> متفتكرش انك هتقبل الرب يسوع و هتحارب بقي علشان تبقي صالح
> لا الموضوع مش كدة انت بس عندك ارادة انك تبعد عن الخطية ام البعد التام عنها و التغلب عليها دة بنعمة ربنا وحدة انا مليش دور كبير



اضافة جيدة لمعلوماتى .. شكرا اخى
اذن الرب سيساعد طالما نحن نريد المساعدة 
لا مفيش حرب ولا حاجة .. انا بس بسأل .


----------



## چاكس (29 سبتمبر 2012)

أمة قال:


> فكرتك أخي *علماني *عن أن المسيح جاء ليساعد الفقراء والمساكين ليس خاطئة أبدا . *البشر كلهم فقراء ومساكين* وهم بعيدين عن الرب. لأن الفقر والغنى المادي هو مقياس عالمي زائل ... *غِنانا بالرب هو وحده الباقي*. اليك ما قاله السيد المسيح عن الرجل الغني الذي أخصبت أرضه:
> 
> *16. وَضَرَبَ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً قَائِلاً: «إِنْسَانٌ غَنِيٌّ أَخْصَبَتْ كُورَتُهُ*
> *17. فَفَكَّرَ فِي نَفْسِهِ قَائِلاً: مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَوْضِعٌ أَجْمَعُ فِيهِ أَثْمَارِي؟*
> ...



الحقيقة يا اختى .. كلامك ثبتنى جامد .. كلام بجد عقلانى و مقبول جدا .. كلام من الاخر فعلا .
طيب هو ممكن سؤال فرعى كده .؟؟ ليه المسيح عايزنى اقرب منه ؟؟ ايه اللى انا هعمله زيادة يعنى ؟؟ ايه اللى انا هعمله و غيرى من اخواتى المسيحيين الملتزمين مش بيعملوه ؟؟ و لو على الخلاص من الخطية ... فكده كده كلنا مش معصومين من الغلط ... صح ؟؟


----------



## چاكس (29 سبتمبر 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *ننتظر رأي الأخ السائل فيما قيل.*



انا هنا يا غالى .. انا فهمت ان الموت هو العذاب الابدى !!


----------



## چاكس (29 سبتمبر 2012)

صوت الرب قال:


> *حبيبي يمكن تعتبر مشاركتي خارجة عن الموضوع
> بس حابب اوضح حاجة
> في الحياة لديك طريقين
> الطريق الاول : أن تكون ابن لله بالمحبة و الله يتكفل بإشباعك و تمتعك طول ايام حياتك
> ...



لا مفيش مشاكل يا استاذى .. اكيد الموضوع هيتطرق الى مواضيع فرعية ..
هو الطريق التانى بتاع متع الدنيا و الشهوات ده ( مفيش حد مش بيعوز الطريق ده ) على الاقل لأننى لم ارى غيره ... لا لالا مش معنى انى بعيد عن الرب انى اكون عبد لشهواتى لا .. هو فعلا الطريق طويل و الواحد دايما يتطلع الى المزيد و هى طبيعة فى الانسان ..
شـــــــر هذا الطريق اللى انا فيه .. كما فهمت من هذا الموضوع .. هو بقائى ميتا .


----------



## چاكس (29 سبتمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> الجحيم – Hell – hades – ᾅδης
> لا ترد هذه الكلمة في الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس (ترجمة فانديك) إلا  مرة واحدة في العهد الجديد في قول الرب لبطرس على إعلانه الصريح بأنه هو  “المسيح ابن الله الحي”، أنه سيبني على صخرة هذا الإيمان كنيسته، [ وابواب  الجحيم πύλαι ᾅδου لن تقوى عليها ] (متى16: 15 – 18). وأبواب الجحيم هنا  ليس المقصود بها المعنى الحرفي بمعنى ابواب مكان مثل قصر أو مدينة، بل هو يتكلم دائماً حسب المعتقدات التي يظنها الإنسان ليوصل لمفهومه المعنى الذي يُريد أن يشرحه، لأن أحياناً كثيرة لا يستطيع أن يقول الحقيقة كما هي لأن الإنسان لن يفهم لأنه لم يرى بعينيه الأرواح الشريرة أو أي شيء روحي لا يُرى بعين الجسد...
> بل المقصود بها كل قوات الشر مجتمعة معاً بكل قوتها وجبروتها، وهي تصور الجحيم  كمدينة حصينة قوية ذات أبواب ضخمة مرعبة، وهي تُظهر أمام ذهننا صورة القوى  الشيطانية وحصنها المنيع، وهذه المملكة أو مدينة الجحيم تقاوم الكنيسة  التي أسسها المسيح الرب بكل قواتها الشريرة لتُسقطها من رتبتها، ولكنه  يحفظها (الكنيسة) في سرّ الإيمان ولأنه هو صخرتها الحقيقية المؤسسة عليه لذلك فمهما  ما كانت قوات الجحيم لن تقوى عليها أو تستطيع ان تمسها طالما كل من فيها  متمسك بإيمانها الحي، كما هو مكتوب: [لأن كل من وُلِدَ من الله يغلب  العالم، وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم إيماننا ] (1يو 5: 4).
> وكلمة “جحيم” هي ترجمة للكلمة اليونانية ᾅδης ، وتُنطق [ هادز – hades ]  والتي يتكرر ذكرها في العهد الجديد باليونانية 11 مرة. وتُترجم في سائر هذه  المواضع بكلمة “الهاوية”. والكلمة عموماً تعني [ أرض غير مرئية – مملكة  الظلام ] وكانت تُعتبر – كما سنرى في باقي الشرح – أن جميع أرواح الموتى،  قبل إتمام الفداء، تنزل إليه دون الإشارة إلى خصائصهم الأخلاقية
> ...



ايمن باشا ... شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

العفو يا جميل انا عنيا ليك أنت فقط تأمر يا أجمل أخ غالي عندي جداً
​


----------



## چاكس (29 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> زى ما طليه منه شىء و تم فئ وقت قصير..
> جرب و إطلب منه أن يعرفك إلى ذاته الجميله و شرج لك.
> إخوتى كمان هنا قالوا المفيد...
> الرب يسكن فيك و يباركك



الاله مش راضى يعرفنى على ذاته و لو حتى باشارة او علامة ... مع انى لماح و مستعد لتقبل اى اشارة ... لذلك خايف يكون مجرد صدفة ... حظ و خلاص


----------



## چاكس (29 سبتمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وهو لو بيتلذذ بعذابهم ليه خلقهم؟؟
> 
> وان كان بيتلذذ بعذابهم ليه خلصهم؟؟
> 
> ...



هو انا فهمت نص اللى حضرتك بتقوله .. و فى جزء صغير كده مفهمتوش لأن حضرتك بتعاملنى كأنى مسيحى .. يعنى اقصد ان مسألة الروحانيات و الشعور بالمسيح و الراحة و الشركة الالهية و سكون الاله جوا الانسان و يغير الاله نفسه... كل الالفاظ دى انا معلش مجربتهاش و مش مستوعبها .. لكن طبعا كل الاحترام و التقدير لمن يشعرون بها 

اسف تعبتك معايا ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> الاله مش راضى يعرفنى على ذاته و لو حتى باشارة او علامة ... مع انى لماح و مستعد لتقبل اى اشارة ... لذلك خايف يكون مجرد صدفة ... حظ و خلاص


 اخى الغالى علمانى...
 هو انت منتظر  طريقه معينه يعرفك الرب بيها على زاته؟؟
 طيب انت بتعمل إيه علشان تتعرف عليه؟؟
 يعنى لو شخص عجبك و حبيت تتعرف عليه... هتقعد من بعيد  تقول نفسى اتعرف عليه  و ادينى مستنى إنه يعرفنى عليه بنفسه؟؟ 
 وبعد مرور  سنين  ممكن  تلاقى نفسك مكانك بردو و متعرفتش عليه !!
 و لا هتروح تتكلم مع اصحابه و تسئلهم عليه علشان تتعرف شويه على طباعه-- و لو عرفت إنه كاتب كتاب هتروح تقراء الكتاب بتاعه علشان تشوف افكاره و طرقه علشان تتعرف عليه اكثر و ممكن كمان تلاقى تسائلات و تناقشه فيها... و تحاول تبقا موجود فى الاماكن الى هو بيبقا موجود فيها-- و تحاول تصبح عليه فى الصباح لما تشوفه و تمسى عليه فى المساء قبل ما تروح--
 اعمل كدا بردو مع الرب--
قول له يا رب عرفنى عليك-- انت حى و موجود و سامعنى و عارف إنى عايز اتعرف عليك-- ساعدنى افهم كلامك و اشوف مشيئتك عرفنى على زاتك---
 صبح  عليه الصبح لما تصحى و  لما تكون متدايق   فضفض معاه و قبل ما تنام  بردو قول له تصبح على خير 
 اقراء فى الكتاب المقدس و اقراء تئملات ده هيساعد جدا انك تعرفه اكثر و اكثر---
 لا تنتظر طريقه معينه---
 فكر كدا إنت ليه جيت المنتدى هنا؟؟- هل ده ممكن يكون علامه!
 انت ليه  استمريت و تفاعلت مع الاعضاء؟؟ هل ممكن يكون ده علامه!
 هل حصل إنك فكرت فى سؤال معين و لقيت موضوع معمل بيرض تحديدا على سؤالك ده؟؟
 هل كنت مخنوء فى يوم  و لقيت عضو من الاعضاء باعت لك رساله  عزتك؟؟
 هل كنت حاسس بالوحده فى يوم و لقيت عضو من الاعضاء قعد يتكلم معاك عن الرب او بعت لك رساله  عن الرب حسستك انك مش لوحدك--
 مش لازم  يبقا الرد علامه فى السماء او شىء معجزى-(مع إنه ممكن جدا و مش بعيد -- و عن تجربه حدث مع العديد و العديد)-بس  لا تنسى ان الروح القدس   تسكن فينا و تعمل من خلالنا-- يعنى هو الى بيعمل من خلالنا يعنى.. هو الى بيكون باعت لك الرساله من خلالنا...
 الرب معك اخى و يسكن فيك و يعرفك على زاته...


----------



## Twin (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*اخ علماني ... سؤال بسيط وهو مستمد من العنوان فقط ... فأنا لم أقراء كل ما كتبه الأخوة *

*لماذا تشعر وكأنك متأكد بأن جهنم هي مسكنك الأخير ؟*
*من أين أتي لك هذا الشعور ؟*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 سبتمبر 2012)

الصديق العلمانى الموضوع فيه لبس لك لم تعرف حيققة يسوع المسيح


----------



## أَمَة (1 أكتوبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> الحقيقة يا اختى .. كلامك ثبتنى جامد .. كلام بجد عقلانى و مقبول جدا .. كلام من الاخر فعلا .
> طيب هو ممكن سؤال فرعى كده .؟؟ ليه المسيح عايزنى اقرب منه ؟؟ ايه اللى انا هعمله زيادة يعنى ؟؟ ايه اللى انا هعمله و غيرى من اخواتى المسيحيين الملتزمين مش بيعملوه ؟؟ و لو على الخلاص من الخطية ... فكده كده كلنا مش معصومين من الغلط ... صح ؟؟


 
أرفع للرب صلاة شكر وتسبيح وأسجد أمام محبته للبشر التي تفوق عقلنا المحدود، لأنه أعانني على قول كلام تقولُ انه ثبتك..

هل *المسيح* عايزك تقرب منه لأنك ستعمل حاجة زيادة عن غيرك من المسيحيين الملتزمين -على حد قولك- ؟  

هذا تفكير بشري ناتج عن الشعور بألـ "*أنا*" (being egoistic) وكأن الإنسان هو محور الكون، والكون يرتكز عليه.... هذا الإنسان الذي نسي أن الله لا يحتاجه بل هو من يحتاج الى الله. 
 
*المسيح *يريد أن يقربك منه لأنه هو قد اقترب منا أولا ... هو من نزل الينا ولسنا نحن من صعدنا اليه فهذا ليس بمقدورنا.... يريد أن يقربك منه  *لأنه يحبك ... **لأنه **يريدك أن تؤمن به ...**لأنه يريد أن تكون لك الحياة الأبدية*. يقول الكتاب المقدس*: "* *لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.*" (يوحنا 3:15)

إذا لم تقرأ * إنجيل لوقا 15*  عن الملكوت أرجو أن تفعل، لأنك ستجد فيه عزاءً كثيرا. يسأل فيه المسيح، أي إنسان عنده مئة خروف إذا ضاع منهم واحد لا يترك التسعة وتسعين في البرية ويذهب ليفتش عن الضائع وإذا وجده يحمله على منكبيه فرحا... أي إمرأة عندها عشرة دراهم وأضاعت درهما واحدا لا تفتش عنه بإجتهاد حتى تجده فتذهب وتخبر صديقاتها بفرح.
 
ستجد أيضا قصة الإبن الذي طلب من أبيه أن يعطيه ميراثه، فأخذه وعاش بعيدا عن ابيه وبذره بعيش مسرف، ولما لم يبقَ لديه شيئٌ يأكله قرر أن يعود تائبا الى ابيه الذي رأه وهو لا يزال بعيدا فتحنَّنَ وركضَ اليه وقبله وصنع له وليمة. 

الأب فرح بعودة إبنه ولكن الأخ الأكبر غضب ولم يرد أن يدخل البيت، فخرج أبوه يطلب اليه ان يدخل فقال له الإبن:

* هَا أَنَا أَخْدِمُكَ سِنِينَ هَذَا عَدَدُهَا وَقَطُّ لَمْ أَتَجَاوَزْ وَصِيَّتَكَ وَجَدْياً لَمْ تُعْطِنِي قَطُّ لأَفْرَحَ مَعَ أَصْدِقَائِي.*
* وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ ابْنُكَ هَذَا الَّذِي أَكَلَ مَعِيشَتَكَ مَعَ الزَّوَانِي ذَبَحْتَ لَهُ الْعِجْلَ الْمُسَمَّنَ.*

إنظر الجملة باللون الأحمر.... هذا لسان حال الإنسان غير القادر على فهم محبة الله الآب لأبنائه البشر.

ولكن إنظر ماذا قال الأب لإبنه:

*يَا بُنَيَّ أَنْتَ مَعِي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ وَكُلُّ مَا لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ*.
*وَلَكِنْ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَفْرَحَ وَنُسَرَّ لأَنَّ أَخَاكَ هَذَا كَانَ مَيِّتاً فَعَاشَ وَكَانَ ضَالاًّ فَوُجِدَ*».

هل فهمت الآن محبة الله لك؟

يبدو أن مفهومك عن *الخلاص من الخطية* لا يزال غير واضح لك. أنت تتكلم عن الخطايا مقابل العصمة من الغلط ، وكلنا خطاؤون وليس فينا من هو بدون خطية.  يقول الكتاب المقدس:  بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ.
 

هذا الإنسان الواحد هو آدم... لولا خطية آدم لما كان الموت ولما عرفنا الخطية ولما تجسد الإله ليخلصنا.... *هذا هو *المقصود بالكلام عن *الخلاص من الخطية*. 

21. فَإِنَّهُ إِذِ الْمَوْتُ بِإِنْسَانٍ بِإِنْسَانٍ أَيْضاً قِيَامَةُ الأَمْوَاتِ.
22. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا فِي آدَمَ يَمُوتُ الْجَمِيعُ هَكَذَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيُحْيَا الْجَمِيعُ.

مات آدم ثمنا للخطية ومات الإنسان معه.
مات المسيح فقام منتصرا على الموت لأنه منزها عن الخطية -  وبقيامته منحنا القيامة والحياة الأبدية.


----------



## چاكس (18 أكتوبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *اخ علماني ... سؤال بسيط وهو مستمد من العنوان فقط ... فأنا لم أقراء كل ما كتبه الأخوة *
> 
> *لماذا تشعر وكأنك متأكد بأن جهنم هي مسكنك الأخير ؟*
> *من أين أتي لك هذا الشعور ؟*​



*اسف لأنى مقرأتش رد حضرتك ... انا مش حاسس انى فى جهنم , انا بسأل .. ليه لما اموت هكون فى جهنم لأنى مش مؤمن بالمسيح .

طيب هو انا ممكن اسأل حضرتك .. هى جهنم من وجهه نظرك ايه كشخص مسيحى ؟ احب اسمع رأيك جدا .*


----------



## bashaeran (22 أكتوبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> هل حد عنده سبب رابع للعذاب ؟؟؟ ممكن حد يوضح ؟؟


 تحية المسيح اخي الكريم ربما انا اكون قبلك في كل الذي ذكرته وتاكد قبل كل شي بانني انا كنت اعرف الله رغم اني متزوج وعندي وظيفة واولاد وراتب حمد لله . لكن كنت واقع في الهاوية لانني كنت مشغول لدرجة  لم يكن ل لله في داخلى مكان الا نقاط لكن تعرف ما غيرني الله نفسه تعرف كيف اقول لك من خلال الكتاب المقدس وتعرف اي شي غيرني عندما يتحدث الله مع انبيائه في العهد القديم يقول الله له المجد افرح لتائب ولا افرح لشرير يقتل ما اجمل ان يتحدث الله لى ويقول لا تحزن مها كنت خاطئ ومشوه وردىء وشرير لكن اكن لك مكان لكي تتوب وبما ان الله محبة يكفيني . لقد تغيرت . ولا تفكر بالعذاب ورغم انني لم اعرف من الاخوى ما شاركوه به ربما انا اضيف على ما يكتبونه من افكار انا عاجز عن اذكارها وهذه حقيقة وليس من المصلحة ان ننكرها ؟ خير جواب تجده في الكتاب المقدس اي حقا هو سفر الحياة .


----------



## چاكس (23 أكتوبر 2012)

bashaeran قال:


> تحية المسيح اخي الكريم ربما انا اكون قبلك في كل الذي ذكرته وتاكد قبل كل شي بانني انا كنت اعرف الله رغم اني متزوج وعندي وظيفة واولاد وراتب حمد لله . لكن كنت واقع في الهاوية لانني كنت مشغول لدرجة  لم يكن ل لله في داخلى مكان الا نقاط



*اهلا يا باشا .. تحياتى
انا لسه معرفش الله .. و بأمانة انا زهقت و انا بدور عليه .. اسف على استخدامى اللفظ*



bashaeran قال:


> لكن تعرف ما غيرني الله نفسه تعرف كيف اقول لك من خلال الكتاب المقدس وتعرف اي شي غيرني عندما يتحدث الله مع انبيائه في العهد القديم يقول الله له المجد افرح لتائب ولا افرح لشرير يقتل ما اجمل ان يتحدث الله لى ويقول لا تحزن مها كنت خاطئ ومشوه وردىء وشرير لكن اكن لك مكان لكي تتوب وبما ان الله محبة يكفيني . لقد تغيرت . ولا تفكر بالعذاب ورغم انني لم اعرف من الاخوى ما شاركوه به ربما انا اضيف على ما يكتبونه من افكار انا عاجز عن اذكارها وهذه حقيقة وليس من المصلحة ان ننكرها ؟ خير جواب تجده في الكتاب المقدس اي حقا هو سفر الحياة .



*انا بفكر فى العذاب .. لأنه انا معرفش غير 3 اسباب للعذاب او العقاب و انا قلت اللى عنده سبب رابع يقولى عليه !! 
اما عن الكتاب المقدس .. فأنا قرأته و عجبنى كعمل ادبى .. بطله هو الله .*


----------



## amgd beshara (24 أكتوبر 2012)

> * انا لسه معرفش الله .. و بأمانة انا زهقت و انا بدور عليه .. اسف على استخدامى اللفظ*


المشكلة ان حضرتك بتدور علي الله بطريقة عقلية بحته و دي غلطة كبيرة جدا فقط افتح قلبك و اتكلم و قول كل اللى جواك من غير حواجز 
ليه حضرتك حابس نفسك في خانة العقل بس 
الله بنعرفه بالعقل و المنطق و الروح و الاحساس 
و ان نقص حاجه منهم يبقي عمرنا ما هنعرفه .. مش علشان هو مش عايزنا نعرفه لكن علشان احنا بندور في الطريق الغلط 
مش حضرتك الوحيد اللى شكيت في ربنا كتير عدوا بالمموضوع ده و انا كمان شكيت فيه و بعدت عنه لكن اول ما فتحت قلبي ليه فضل يعلمني و يرشدني واحدة واحدة و فضل يصلح فيّ و لسة بيعلمني و بيغيرني و ده احساس ممتع جدا انك تبقي في ايد شخص قدير و محبو حكيم قادر انه يغير و يعطي اكتر مما نطلب .. ابتديت احس بكلام الكتاب ذُوقُوا وَانْظُرُوا مَا أَطْيَبَ الرَّبَّ! طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلِ  عَلَيْهِ ( مز 34 : 8 )
 , و ربنا موجود وبيظهر ذاته لكل واحد بيطلبه من قلبه  مش فرحان بشهوته و خطيته و بيحبها و فاكر ان ربنا هو هادم اللذات ... و في الحقيقة ربنا هو مصلح البشرية بينقلنا من ظلمة الخطية للنضافة و القداسة و النور و معرفة الحق و التلذذ بشخصة و اختباره و عشرته و بتعذياته و عطاياه 
لان هو حلو جدا و العيشة معاه ممتعة جدا 
طب هو بيقول ايه :
لأَنِّي عَرَفْتُ الأَفْكَارَ الَّتِي أَنَا مُفْتَكِرٌ بِهَا عَنْكُمْ يَقُولُ  الرَّبُّ أَفْكَارَ سَلاَمٍ لاَ شَرٍّ لأُعْطِيَكُمْ آخِرَةً وَرَجَاءً.  12فَتَدْعُونَنِي وَتَذْهَبُونَ وَتُصَلُّونَ إِلَيَّ فَأَسْمَعُ لَكُمْ.  13وَتَطْلُبُونَنِي فَتَجِدُونَنِي إِذْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي بِكُلِّ قَلْبِكُمْ.  14فَأُوجَدُ لَكُمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ
ار 29 : 11 - 13
وَلَكِنِ الآنَ  يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: «ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ بِكُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ
يؤ 2 : 12
 ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ أَرْجِعْ إِلَيْكُمْ قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ
ملا 3 : 7
أَلَيْسَ أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلاَ إِلَهَ آخَرَ غَيْرِي؟ إِلَهٌ بَارٌّ وَمُخَلِّصٌ.  لَيْسَ سِوَايَ. 22اِلْتَفِتُوا إِلَيَّ وَاخْلُصُوا يَا جَمِيعَ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ  لأَنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ وَلَيْسَ آخَرَ
اش 45 : 21 - 22
طب جرب تاني من قلبك استاذ جاكس جرب تاخد خلوة مع نفسك بس و تصوم في الفترة دي و تكلمه و تناقشة و تطلبه و تطلب انه يعرفك بيه و بطريقه 
ارفع طلب من قلبك بجد و متفكرش في اي خطية او قيد في حياتك فكر بس انك عايز تعرفه و سيب الباقي عليه 

ربنا معاك عزيزي و يبارك حياتك فيه


----------



## چاكس (25 أكتوبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> المشكلة ان حضرتك بتدور علي الله بطريقة عقلية بحته و دي غلطة كبيرة جدا فقط افتح قلبك و اتكلم و قول كل اللى جواك من غير حواجز
> ليه حضرتك حابس نفسك في خانة العقل بس
> الله بنعرفه بالعقل و المنطق و الروح و الاحساس
> و ان نقص حاجه منهم يبقي عمرنا ما هنعرفه .. مش علشان هو مش عايزنا نعرفه لكن علشان احنا بندور في الطريق الغلط
> ...


*
استاذ يوحنا .. اولا شكرا على الدعاء ..
ثانيا .. افرض انا اتعرفت على الله بقلبى و عقلى لأ .. يبقى انت صح و انا صح .. لأن النتيجة بردو هتكون انى مش هعرفه .. يبقى لازم عقلى يقتنع بكلامه ..
طيب انا هنا سؤالى عن جهنم او العذاب اللى هتعرض له لأنى شرير و مش مؤمن بأى اله .. اذا جاكس هنرميه فى النار ... طيب يا ايها الاله .. ما غرضك من عذاب جاكس .. لنفرض ان جاكس قام الصبح فى يوم من الايام و هو بيعاكس بنت الجيران رمى طوبه عن قصد فجت فى زجاج شباك بنت الجيران و كسره .. طلع ابوها و راح منادى على ابوه و قاله ... يا ابو جاكس .. ابنك المبصبصاتى كسر شباكنا و انا شفته و هو بيرمى الطوبه علينا ... فقام ابو جاكس بالاعتذار الى ابو بنت الجيران .. و قرر انه يعاقب جاكس .. ركز معايا هنا استاذ يوحنا ... تفتكر ليه ابو جاكس هيعاقب جاكس ... هل لأن جاكس كسر الزجاج ؟ ولا عشان بعد كده ( فى المستقبل ) جاكس ميكررش الفعل ده تانى ؟؟ .... اكيد عشان جاكس ميكررش ده تانى .. صح .. فهنا العقاب له فايده و هو محاولة منع جاكس من تكرار الفعل مرة تانية ... اما لو قلنا ان جاكس هيتعاقب لأنه كسر الزجاج و وقفنا ... فاحنا كده مغيرناش حاجه من الفعل اللى حصل لأن العقاب ساعتها هيكون فقط لمجرد انه يتعاقب و خلاص .. و ده مش هيمنع حاجه حصلت فى الماضى .. يعنى لو كان سبب العقاب هو الزجاج المكسور .. فده مش هيمنع ان الزجاج خلاص اتكسر.. كأننا بكده عايزين نرجع بالزمن للوراء لنمنع كسر الزجاج .. كده  كده الزجاج اتكسر 

اللى انا عايز اقوله .. انه لما يكون فى مقدورنا التأثير على مسار الأحداث في المستقبل -العقاب او العذاب ممكن يخلى جاكس  يتخلى عن انه يقوم بعمل مشابه لكسره للزجاج في المستقبل- عقابنا لجاكس لن يغير من حقيقة أنه قد قام بكسر زجاج النافذة في الماضي. 

المهم هنا أن تلقين جاكس درس لا ينساه يمثل في حقيقة الأمر سبب وجه للعقاب. أما العقاب بدافع الانتقام والذي يحركه رغبة غير واقعية بتعديل الماضي لا يمكن أن يعتد به كسبب معتبر لتوقيع العقاب، لأنه وببساطة لا يمكن أن ينتج عن هذا أي فائدة تذكر.

لذلك فأنا اسألك ما الفائدة من ان الرب اوجد النار او جهنم او العذاب الابدى ؟

فى الحقيقة انا من الردود اللى فاتت ... قدرت من كلامكم اوصل لنتيجة الا و هى ان العذاب الابدى معناه ان يظل الشرير ميتا .. فهل انا نجحت فى فهم كلامكم ؟؟

اذا كانت اجابتك لا .. فـــــ..
يبدو لي أن الجحيم او جهنم هو المكان الذي يعاقب فيه الناس إلى ما هو أبعد من شدة جرائمهم. وأنه هو المكان الذي لا يخدم أي غرض حقيقي ...إلى جانب تخويف الناس من بعدهم عن الدين .*


----------



## خادم البتول (25 أكتوبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> *..... يعنى لو كان سبب العقاب هو الزجاج المكسور .. فده مش هيمنع ان الزجاج خلاص اتكسر...
> *


 * 
 
سبب العقاب.. هنا "التكـّة" اللي غايبة، أخي الحبيب، مش بس عنك عن ناس كتير. الكلام ده عايز دراسة كبيرة وبالأدلة الكتابية. لكن مؤقتا ح نحاول ببساطة نشرحها على نفس مثالك. الحقيقة هي إن لما جاكس كسر الشباك حصل بنفس القدر كسر تاني "جــوا" جاكس، "داخل" جاكس نفسه. المشكلة إنك إنت مش واعي أبدا إن كسر الشباك (الخطية) بيقابله جواك كسر مساوي تماما، بس عدم وعيك أو إحساسك بيه لا يعني عدم وجوده. هو ده نفس الكسر (الخطية) اللي لما بيزيد جواك تماما الكتاب بيسميه "انطفاء الروح"! *​ *

وهي دي أول تكة: إن الفعل خارج الإنسان يقابله أثر داخل الإنسان.**

التكة التانية مبنية على الأولى، وهي أصعب شوية لكن ح نجيبها بعون الله: *​ *
فيه قانون مستخبي في سفر الأمثال 23 بيقول: "كما يفكر الإنسان في قلبه هكذا يكون"، أو "كما يشعر في نفسه هكذا هو". القانون ده معناه ببساطة إن الكسر اللي جواك ده لازم ينعكس براك. إزاي: مش مهم. أبو جاكس لما ضربه: الضرب ده هو انعكاس للمشكلة اللي "داخل" جاكس. ضرب جاكس سببه الوحيييييد هو الكسر أو الخطية أو بمعنى عام "المشكلة" اللي جوا جاكس، وليس أبدا السبب هو شكوى الجار أو غضب الأب أو أي شيء آخر خارجنا *(كل اللي خارجنا ده بيحركه قانون السببية، يعني فيه الحقيقة هنا مجموعة قوانين بتكمل بعض وبتشتغل مع بعض، بس ده موضوع نشوفه بعدين). ​ *

تاني: كل الأحداث اللي حصلت في العالم الخارجي من كسر الشباك حتى وقوع العقاب (الشكوي والغضب والضرب وخلافه) كل ده هو مجرد "طريقة" واحدة من طرق لا تنتهي لتوقيع العقوبة، واللي هي في الحقيقة مش عقوبة أصلا، إنما "رد فعل مساوي في المقدار ومضاد في الاتجاه" للخطية. نفترض إن الشباك اتكسر لكن أبو البنت ماشتكاش وأبو جاكس لم يضربه. هل انتهت المشكلة؟ أبدا. ليه؟ لأن زي ما قلنا: المشكلة جوا جاكس مش في العالم الخارجي أساسا. بالتالي العقوبة (إذا جاز نسميها عقوبة) ح تيجي بألف طريقة تانية (لكن لازم تيجي): مثلا البنت اللي بيحبها جاكس ح تسيبه.. مثلا جاكس ح يطردوه من الجامعة أومن الشغل.. مثلا جاكس ممكن ياخد أي فيروس من الجو ويرقد عيان.. مثلا جاكس ممكن يتعرض لحادث من أي نوع.. ألف طريقة وطريقة لتحقيق "التوازن" داخل جاكس وخارجه، واللي اختل أصلا بسبب الخطية/كسر الشباك (وطبعا العكس صحيح لو كانت أعمال جاكس بالعكس كلها بر وصلاح وعطاء وهكذا). *​ *

لو فهمنا بس "التكتين" دول ح نفهم القوانين الرئيسية اللي بتحكم حياتنا كلها، والباقي بعد كده نتفاهم فيه: هل هو موت وللا ظلمة خارجية وللا أتون نار وللا بحيرة متقدة... كل ده مش مهم على الأقل في المرحلة دي. المهم بس تلقط إيه هو سبب العقوبة الحقيقي، واللي لو فهمناه ح نعرف أصلا إنها مش "عقوبة" بالمعنى القانوني أو البشري عموما. *​ *

إذن ربنا، المحبة، مطلق البر والصلاح والخير، مش بيعاقب حد ولا حتى بيعذب حد.. الحقيقة إن احنا اللي بنعاقب وبنعذب نفسنا بنفسنا، أو بالأحرى بجهلنا. *​ *
*
*سامحني إذا طولت عليك، لكن طالما الموضوع ده لسه مفتوح وحي، ورغبتك حقيقية في الفهم، لازم يكون فيه "انعكاس" في الخارج للرغبة دي




. شايف العالم شغال إزاي؟ شايف الحلاوة والجمال والعظمة؟


*​


----------



## خادم البتول (25 أكتوبر 2012)

طبعا التأكيد: كل اللي أنا قلته ده الحقيقة مش كلامي إنما كلام آباءنا وقديسينا اللي علمونا وفهمونا، ولكن يمكن بلغة بس مختلفة قليلا.. إنما هم الحقيقة قالوا أهم وأعظم من كل ده. تاني الموضوع عايز دراسة مطولة لكن ما يمنعش ناخد فكرة سريعة: أولا فيه شبه إجماع إن الفردوس والجحيم مش أماكن أصلا إنما حالات وهيئات. ثانيا فيه كمان شبه إجماع إن الفردوس والجحيم أصلا مش موجودين من وجهة نظر الله، ولكن من جهة الإنسان. بل أكتر من كده الحقيقة إن *الاتنين أصلا شيء واحد*! إزاي؟ فيه قديس اسمه ثيئوفيلاكتس بيشبهها بالشمس: "تماما مثلما تلَّين الشمس الشمع ولكنها تقسي الطين ليس عن محاباة، ولكن بسبب اختلاف مادتي الشمع والطين". إذن المحبة واحدة، والمشكلة في الإنسان: هل هو شمع أم طين؟ القديس باسيليوس الكبير بيقولها بأسلوب تاني لما بيتكلم على نار المحبة: للنار قوتان: قوة حارقة وقوة منيرة، وهذا ما يجعلها تحرق وتعطي ضوءا. وهكذا يشعر المستحقون للنار بطبيعتها الحارقة، والمستحقون للنور بطبيعة النار المنيرة... وفي تفسيره لأحد المزامير: صوت الرب يقطع لهب نار وفي هذا القطع تكون نار الجحيم بلا نور، ونور السلام يبقى غير حارق. إذن تاني: المشكلة في الإنسان: هل ح يستقبل النار وللا النور! اللي بيحدد ده مش ربنا، إنما الإنسان نفسه لأنه حر الإرادة (على صورة الله). القديس إسحق السرياني تقريبا بيقول نفس الكلام. القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي: يجب استقبال هذه الأمور من منظور أن الحياة الآتية ستكون "نوراً بالنسبة لأصحاب الأذهان المطهرة" وبالطبع "بحسب درجة طهارتها" ونسمي هذا ملكوت السموات، وهي ستكون "ظلمة بالنسبة لأولئك الذين اظلَّم عضو التمييز لديهم" التي هي في الواقع اغتراب عن الله "وبحسب درجة عماهم". وعند هذا القديس *فالله هو هو نفسه الفردوس والجحيم *بالنسبة للإنسان،طالما أن كل شخص يتذوق قوى الله بحسب حالة روحه، وبالتالي: "أيها الثالوث، الذي مُنِحت أن أعبده وأسبحه، الذي سوف يصير معروفا من الجميع في يوم ما، سيُعرَف للبعض من خلال الاستنارة، وللبعض الآخر من خلال العقاب". القديس غريغوريوس بالاماس: إنه سوف يعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار بمعنى الاستنارة والعقاب بحسب استعداد كل واحد. القديس يوحنا السلمي بيتكلم عن النار: نفس النار المقدسة والسماوية التي هي نعمة الله: "تحرق البعض لأنهم ما زالوا ناقصين في التطهير"، وأما البعض الآخر "فتنيرهم بدرجة تتناسب مع الكمال الذي حققوه"...​ 

أدي يا عم الكلام.. مش شوية *الجهلة *اللي اتعلموا على أصول "غير مسيحية" أصلا، وبعدين ييجوا يقولولك إلحاد.. ليه يا حبيبي ألحدت؟ يقولك أصل ربنا "سادي" وبيشوي الناس في النار ويعاقبهم. إنتم (احنا يعني، احنا) انتم مؤمنين عشان "خايفين" من النار زي "القطيع".. إنما احنا "مفكرين أحرار"! ​ 

​ وطبعا الكلام مش عليك، عشان ماتفهمش غلط، انت بالعكس بتحاول بإخلاص تسأل وتعرف وتفهم. أتمنى تكون لقيت ولو طرف خيط بسيط في كلامي، ولو طرف واحد يكفي للبداية. وأعتذر تاني للإطالة، وطبعا لا تشعر أبدا بالحرج إذا مش عندك الرغبة في الرد. خد راحتك تماما معاي، وكل سنة وانت طيب. (وآسف للمقاطعة يا أستاذ يوحنا.. شايلينك يا أخي الحبيب  للتقيلة ، وأرجو بالعكس أن ترد على أخونا الحبيب وتكمل الحوار إذا كان هناك أي إضافة لأني شخصيا أستمتع بحوارك. في النهاية اسمح لي أكرر الخلاصة كما في كلماتك الرائعة: الله بنعرفه بالعقل والمنطق والروح والاحساس، وان نقص حاجه منهم يبقي عمرنا ما هنعرفه.. مش علشان هو مش عايزنا نعرفه لكن علشان احنا بندور في الطريق الغلط).



​


----------



## Strident (25 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> طبعا التأكيد: كل اللي أنا قلته ده الحقيقة مش كلامي إنما كلام آباءنا وقديسينا اللي علمونا وفهمونا، ولكن يمكن بلغة بس مختلفة قليلا.. إنما هم الحقيقة قالوا أهم وأعظم من كل ده. تاني الموضوع عايز دراسة مطولة لكن ما يمنعش ناخد فكرة سريعة: أولا فيه شبه إجماع إن الفردوس والجحيم مش أماكن أصلا إنما حالات وهيئات. ثانيا فيه كمان شبه إجماع إن الفردوس والجحيم أصلا مش موجودين من وجهة نظر الله، ولكن من جهة الإنسان. بل أكتر من كده الحقيقة إن *الاتنين أصلا شيء واحد*! إزاي؟ فيه قديس اسمه ثيئوفيلاكتس بيشبهها بالشمس: "تماما مثلما تلَّين الشمس الشمع ولكنها تقسي الطين ليس عن محاباة، ولكن بسبب اختلاف مادتي الشمع والطين". إذن المحبة واحدة، والمشكلة في الإنسان: هل هو شمع أم طين؟ القديس باسيليوس الكبير بيقولها بأسلوب تاني لما بيتكلم على نار المحبة: للنار قوتان: قوة حارقة وقوة منيرة، وهذا ما يجعلها تحرق وتعطي ضوءا. وهكذا يشعر المستحقون للنار بطبيعتها الحارقة، والمستحقون للنور بطبيعة النار المنيرة... وفي تفسيره لأحد المزامير: صوت الرب يقطع لهب نار وفي هذا القطع تكون نار الجحيم بلا نور، ونور السلام يبقى غير حارق. إذن تاني: المشكلة في الإنسان: هل ح يستقبل النار وللا النور! اللي بيحدد ده مش ربنا، إنما الإنسان نفسه لأنه حر الإرادة (على صورة الله). القديس إسحق السرياني تقريبا بيقول نفس الكلام. القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي: يجب استقبال هذه الأمور من منظور أن الحياة الآتية ستكون "نوراً بالنسبة لأصحاب الأذهان المطهرة" وبالطبع "بحسب درجة طهارتها" ونسمي هذا ملكوت السموات، وهي ستكون "ظلمة بالنسبة لأولئك الذين اظلَّم عضو التمييز لديهم" التي هي في الواقع اغتراب عن الله "وبحسب درجة عماهم". وعند هذا القديس *فالله هو هو نفسه الفردوس والجحيم *بالنسبة للإنسان،طالما أن كل شخص يتذوق قوى الله بحسب حالة روحه، وبالتالي: "أيها الثالوث، الذي مُنِحت أن أعبده وأسبحه، الذي سوف يصير معروفا من الجميع في يوم ما، سيُعرَف للبعض من خلال الاستنارة، وللبعض الآخر من خلال العقاب". القديس غريغوريوس بالاماس: إنه سوف يعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار بمعنى الاستنارة والعقاب بحسب استعداد كل واحد. القديس يوحنا السلمي بيتكلم عن النار: نفس النار المقدسة والسماوية التي هي نعمة الله: "تحرق البعض لأنهم ما زالوا ناقصين في التطهير"، وأما البعض الآخر "فتنيرهم بدرجة تتناسب مع الكمال الذي حققوه"...​
> 
> أدي يا عم الكلام.. مش شوية *الجهلة *اللي اتعلموا على أصول "غير مسيحية" أصلا، وبعدين ييجوا يقولولك إلحاد.. ليه يا حبيبي ألحدت؟ يقولك أصل ربنا "سادي" وبيشوي الناس في النار ويعاقبهم. إنتم (احنا يعني، احنا) انتم مؤمنين عشان "خايفين" من النار زي "القطيع".. إنما احنا "مفكرين أحرار"! ​
> 
> ...



عليك ان تعذرهم يا عزيزي...فلقرون عاش هؤلاء لا يسمعون الا الارهاب منا وايضاً من المسلمين...لا يسمعوا الا عن بحيرة النار والكبريت، وعن فيلم الرعب في الجهة الاخرى...وانا شخصياً رغم اني من وسط يفترض انه من الاكثر علماً بتعاليم الكنيسة القبطية...لم نبدأ بالسماع عن ذلك الا مؤخراً....وحتى وقت قريب كانت فكرة الجحيم والاله المنتقم مترسخة..


----------



## چاكس (25 أكتوبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> عليك ان تعذرهم يا عزيزي...فلقرون عاش هؤلاء لا يسمعون الا الارهاب منا وايضاً من المسلمين...لا يسمعوا الا عن بحيرة النار والكبريت، وعن فيلم الرعب في الجهة الاخرى...وانا شخصياً رغم اني من وسط يفترض انه من الاكثر علماً بتعاليم الكنيسة القبطية...لم نبدأ بالسماع عن ذلك الا مؤخراً....وحتى وقت قريب كانت فكرة الجحيم والاله المنتقم مترسخة..



*أرجو من حضرتك الأن أن تخبرنى عن ما سمعته مؤخرا ( كما تقول ) عن الجحيم و العذاب .. هل ممكن ؟؟*


----------



## چاكس (25 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> *
> 
> سبب العقاب.. هنا "التكـّة" اللي غايبة، أخي الحبيب، مش بس عنك عن ناس كتير. الكلام ده عايز دراسة كبيرة وبالأدلة الكتابية. لكن مؤقتا ح نحاول ببساطة نشرحها على نفس مثالك. الحقيقة هي إن لما جاكس كسر الشباك حصل بنفس القدر كسر تاني "جــوا" جاكس، "داخل" جاكس نفسه. المشكلة إنك إنت مش واعي أبدا إن كسر الشباك (الخطية) بيقابله جواك كسر مساوي تماما، بس عدم وعيك أو إحساسك بيه لا يعني عدم وجوده. هو ده نفس الكسر (الخطية) اللي لما بيزيد جواك تماما الكتاب بيسميه "انطفاء الروح"! *​ *
> 
> ...




*اهلا بحضرتك ... واحدة واحدة كده .. عشان انا تهت من كلامك .. شوف كده معايا المقصود من كلام حضرتك أيـــه :

1- جوا جاكس نفسه حصل كسر مساوى لكسر النافذة .
2-كون ان جاكس مش حاسس بالكسر اللى جواه .. فده ميمنعش انه موجود جواه و ده اسمه انطفاء الروح .
3- الفعل اللى عمله جاكس قابله اثر داخل جاكس .. يعنى ساب اثر جوا جاكس .
4-كما يفكر الإنسان في قلبه هكذا يكون .
5-الكسر اللى جوايا لازم هيظهر عليا بره .. على شكل فعل مساوى فى المقدار .
6-ضرب ابو جاكس له = انعكاس للمشكلة اللى جوا جاكس او هو اصلا بسبب مشكلة جوا جاكس مش مثلا عشان الجار اشتكى .
7-لو لم يشتكى الجار فالعقاب لازم يكون لأن المشكلة هتتحل بالعقاب .
8-مش مهم نعرف شكل العقاب او العذاب اللى المفروض هيترمى فيه جاكس .
9-احنا بنعاقب و نعذب نفسنا بجهلنا و مش الله هو اللى بيعذب حد .
10-الله مطلق البر و المحبة و الصلاح .

ده اللى حضرتك تقصده من الرد ... صحيح ؟ لو صحيح قولى ... و لو فيهم نقطة غلط .. يا ريت حضرتك تعدلها .. انا فى انتظار ردك ..
تحياتى*


----------



## amgd beshara (25 أكتوبر 2012)

> *افرض انا اتعرفت  على الله بقلبى و عقلى لأ .. يبقى انت صح و انا صح .. لأن النتيجة بردو  هتكون انى مش هعرفه .. يبقى لازم عقلى يقتنع بكلامه ..*


المعرفة القلبية هتقودك للاقتناع العقلي لان الله لا يمكن ادراكه و فهمه بعقلك من غير اعلان الهي و ده عن طريق انك تفتح قلبك بشكل اكبر من كده 


> *اذا جاكس هنرميه فى النار ... طيب يا ايها الاله .. ما غرضك من عذاب جاكس*


يرد استاذ جاكس و يقول 


> * لأنى شرير و مش مؤمن بأى اله*


...


> *ركز معايا هنا  استاذ يوحنا ... تفتكر ليه ابو جاكس هيعاقب جاكس ... هل لأن جاكس كسر  الزجاج ؟ ولا عشان بعد كده ( فى المستقبل ) جاكس ميكررش الفعل ده تانى ؟؟  .... اكيد عشان جاكس ميكررش ده تانى .. صح .. فهنا العقاب له فايده و هو  محاولة منع جاكس من تكرار الفعل مرة تانية ...*


ده غرض العقاب و التأديب .. بس مين قال ان جهنم تأديب ؟!!


> * لذلك فأنا اسألك ما الفائدة من ان الرب اوجد النار او جهنم او العذاب الابدى ؟*


طب ايه رأيك لو مفيش جهنم هل بكده يبقي الله عادل 
يعني واحد صالح و كان بيعمل الخير و محب لكل الناس لاجل ايمانه و محبته لله 
هل معقول انه يتساوي مع شخص قاتل و زاني و عايش كل حياته في اذي الناس 
طب لما المجرم ده يتحكم عليه بالاعدام هل الحكم ده تأديب ؟!!
طب لو مفيش حكم رادع كان ايه يبقي حال الناس ؟!!
و هل عدم وجود حكم رادع و مساوي للجريمة ده كده رحمة و لا سذاجه ؟!!
( بتكلم بحسب الفكر البشري )


> *فى الحقيقة انا  من الردود اللى فاتت ... قدرت من كلامكم اوصل لنتيجة الا و هى ان العذاب  الابدى معناه ان يظل الشرير ميتا .. فهل انا نجحت فى فهم كلامكم ؟؟*


هو موت ابدي لكن يعني ايه يظل ميتا تقصد بدون قيامة ؟!!اكيد لا 


> *يبدو لي أن  الجحيم او جهنم هو المكان الذي يعاقب فيه الناس إلى ما هو أبعد من شدة  جرائمهم. وأنه هو المكان الذي لا يخدم أي غرض حقيقي ...إلى جانب تخويف  الناس من بعدهم عن الدين .*


استاذ جاكس جهنم مش عقاب و لا تأديب لكن هي نتيجة طبيعية للانسان الشرير الخاطي اللى عاش حياته كلها بعيد عن بر الله 
اللى مقدرش يعيش مع الله في العالم مستحيل يعيش معاه في الابدية لان مفيش شركة بين النور و الظلمة 
فكل انسان عاش في الظلمة يطرح في الظمة الخارجية المكان المنتمي هو اليه 
سلم حياته لابليس و ابليس بياخد روحه معاه في الجحيم نتيجة طبيعية لعهد الشر اللى عمله مع رئيس الظلمة 
ايه علاقة ده بالثواب و العقاب و الترهيب و الدين و كل ده ؟!!
الحياة المسيحية مفيهاش ثواب و عقاب و دين 
فيه حريه و حياة و عشرة و علاقة حية مع الله 

و اتمني حضرتك تراجع المشاركات دي تاني بهدوء  و تأمل في الكلمات 
			  			#*2* 			 		.... 			  			#*9*..... 			  			#*12* .....  			  			#*13* 

سلام المسيح


----------



## چاكس (25 أكتوبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> المعرفة القلبية هتقودك للاقتناع العقلي لان الله لا يمكن ادراكه و فهمه بعقلك من غير اعلان الهي و ده عن طريق انك تفتح قلبك بشكل اكبر من كده



*يا ريت .. *






يوحنا المصري قال:


> ده غرض العقاب و التأديب .. بس مين قال ان جهنم تأديب ؟!!



*طيب جهنم مش تأديب .. *



يوحنا المصري قال:


> طب ايه رأيك لو مفيش جهنم هل بكده يبقي الله عادل
> يعني واحد صالح و كان بيعمل الخير و محب لكل الناس لاجل ايمانه و محبته لله
> هل معقول انه يتساوي مع شخص قاتل و زاني و عايش كل حياته في اذي الناس
> طب لما المجرم ده يتحكم عليه بالاعدام هل الحكم ده تأديب ؟!!
> ...



*يا سيدى الفاضل .. ما علاقتى انا بأن يكون الله عادل ام لا .. انا بسأل عن سبب وجيه وضعه الرب لعقاب البشر الخاطئين .. اييييييييه سبب العقاب = ايه فايده العقاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
و انا مقولتش ان واحد صالح يتساوى مع واحد غير صالح .. انا بسأل هل الغير صالح ده هنعاقبه عشان بعد كده نخليه صالح مثلا .. هل هنأدبه ..هل هنصلحه ؟؟ ده اسمه عقاب بهدف ... اما حكاية العذاب الابدى .. فما هو هدفها ؟
و لما حضرتك حطيت قانون اعدام المجرم ... انت كده حليت مشكلة .. لأنك جعلت من فاعل هذا الفعل .. عبره .. اى حد بعد كده هيعمل نفس الفعل هيكون جزاءه الاعدام .. بكده انت بتعاقب بهدف .. لكن هدف الرب ايه من انه يرمينى انا مثلا فى العذاب الابدى ؟؟؟ *



يوحنا المصري قال:


> استاذ جاكس جهنم مش عقاب و لا تأديب لكن هي نتيجة طبيعية للانسان الشرير الخاطي اللى عاش حياته كلها بعيد عن بر الله
> اللى مقدرش يعيش مع الله في العالم مستحيل يعيش معاه في الابدية لان مفيش شركة بين النور و الظلمة
> فكل انسان عاش في الظلمة يطرح في الظمة الخارجية المكان المنتمي هو اليه
> سلم حياته لابليس و ابليس بياخد روحه معاه في الجحيم نتيجة طبيعية لعهد الشر اللى عمله مع رئيس الظلمة
> ...



*يبدو ان حضرتك ناسى لما توفى البابا شنوده انا قرأت هنا منكم ادعيه له انه يكون فى ملكوت السماوات .. اعتقد ان ده هو مفهمو الجنة .. ما علينا .. ده اسمه ثواب .. طيب اسألك بقى ايه العقاب ؟؟؟ مش هو الموت الابدى .. يعنى لو انت هتحاسب واحد على اعماله الكويسة يبقى ماشى فيه ثواب اللى هو الملكوت .. اما لو هتحاسب واحد على افعاله اللى مش كويسة يبقى تكفيه الحياة .. و الموت هو نهايته و عقابه .. اى عدم استمتاعه بالجنة او الملكوت ... صحيح كده ؟؟*



يوحنا المصري قال:


> و اتمني حضرتك تراجع المشاركات دي تاني بهدوء  و تأمل في الكلمات
> #*2* 			 		.... 			  			#*9*..... 			  			#*12* .....  			  			#*13*
> 
> سلام المسيح



*وعد .. هراجعهم .. تانى
محبتى لك*



يوحنا المصري قال:


> طب ايه رأيك لو مفيش جهنم هل بكده يبقي الله عادل
> يعني واحد صالح و كان بيعمل الخير و محب لكل الناس لاجل ايمانه و محبته لله
> هل معقول انه يتساوي مع شخص قاتل و زاني و عايش كل حياته في اذي الناس



*فى نقطة  ... ان حضرتك تقول ان الله يعذب واحد فى النار عشان غيره كان كويس  .. ده اسمه تعذيب و خلاص .. انتقام يعنى .. *


----------



## Strident (25 أكتوبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> المعرفة القلبية هتقودك للاقتناع العقلي لان الله لا يمكن ادراكه و فهمه بعقلك من غير اعلان الهي و ده عن طريق انك تفتح قلبك بشكل اكبر من كده
> 
> يرد استاذ جاكس و يقول
> 
> ...



بالنسبة لنقطة العدالة بس....فيه راي مختلف شوية وانا مقتنع به بصراحة...

احنا عدالتنا عاجزة...عشان كده بتنتقم....بنقتل القاتل، وده عشان محدش بعد كده يفكر يقتل...

عدالة ربنا مش عاجزة...عدالته انه يحيي المقتول، ويقدس القاتل....ويجعل الاثنين في حال افضل...


----------



## amgd beshara (25 أكتوبر 2012)

طب بس براحة ممكن حضرتك تقنعني يعني ايه تقول 


> *طيب جهنم مش تأديب .. *


و بعدين تقول


> *نا بسأل عن سبب وجيه وضعه الرب لعقاب البشر الخاطئين .. اييييييييه سبب العقاب = ايه فايده العقاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


منا قولت لحضرتك ان جهنم اصلا مش عقاب !!


> *و لما حضرتك حطيت قانون اعدام المجرم ... انت كده حليت مشكلة ..*


مفيش قدامي مشكلة بحلها انا بس بحاول اوصل وجهة نظر مسيحية لفكرة الجحيم 
اظن ده نقاش فكري مش مشكلة 


> *لأنك  جعلت من فاعل هذا الفعل .. عبره .. اى حد بعد كده هيعمل نفس الفعل هيكون  جزاءه الاعدام .. بكده انت بتعاقب بهدف .. لكن هدف الرب ايه من انه يرمينى  انا مثلا فى العذاب الابدى ؟؟؟ *


لو حضرتك بس قرأت المشاركات هتلاقي ان الله مش بيرمي حد في العذاب الابدي لكن ده مصير طبيعي لكل شرير عمل عهد مع رئيس الظلمة فيبقي ليه حق و سلطان علي روحه و حياته لانه دخل في عهد معاه 

ده غير اني كتبت اني بتكلم هنا بالمفهوم البشري عن فكرة عقاب الجاني مش الفكر المسيحي 


> *يبدو  ان حضرتك ناسى لما توفى البابا شنوده انا قرأت هنا منكم ادعيه له انه يكون  فى ملكوت السماوات .. اعتقد ان ده هو مفهمو الجنة .. ما علينا .. ده اسمه  ثواب .. *


مين قال كلمة ثواب دي ؟!!
و محدش كان بيدعي للبابا شنوده انه يروح السما لكن بنقول ربنا ينيح نفسه يعني تكون روحه مرتاحه في مكان انتظار قيامة الاموات 
ده ملوش اي علاقة بالثواب ..
و الملكوت او السما او الحياة الابدية الممجده مع الله دي مش ثواب , لان الثواب بيبقي في نهاية عمل 
لكن السما بداية حياة ابدية افضل مع الله لسة هنتعلم فيها اكتر و نعرف اكتر و نستمتع اكتر في بر و مجد و قداسة الله


> *  طيب اسألك بقى ايه العقاب ؟؟؟ مش هو الموت الابدى .. يعنى لو انت هتحاسب  واحد على اعماله الكويسة يبقى ماشى فيه ثواب اللى هو الملكوت .. اما لو  هتحاسب واحد على افعاله اللى مش كويسة يبقى تكفيه الحياة .. و الموت هو  نهايته و عقابه .. اى عدم استمتاعه بالجنة او الملكوت ... صحيح كده ؟؟*


لا مش صحيح لانه في سلطان لابليس علي حياته و روحه نتيجة العهد مع ابليس 
لما بخطئ انا ببقي عبد للخطية و مقيد بسلطان الخطية .. و بالايمان باسم الرب يسوع المسيح و التوبة  بتنكسر كل قيود الشر و ارجع تاني لاحضان الله و الحياة معاه 
فالسما و المجد الابدي ده بداية حياة ابدية مع الله مش ثواب 
و الجحيم نتيجة سلطان ابليس و العهد معاه بفعل الشر بمعني انه نتيجة طبيعية مش عقاب


> *وعد .. هراجعهم .. تانى
> محبتى لك*


شكرا حبيبي 
محبة المسيح معاك 


> *فى نقطة  ... ان حضرتك تقول ان الله يعذب واحد فى النار عشان غيره كان كويس  .. ده اسمه تعذيب و خلاص .. انتقام يعنى .. *


انا قلت في الجزء ده اني بتكلم بحسب الفكر البشري و كان هدفي توصيل بس ان ( العقاب ) بحسب الفكر البشري هو
1 ) نتيجة طبيعية للجريمة و الشر 
2 ) بدون عقاب لا يوجد عدل 
3 ) له اهداف مهمه منها تحذير الناس و منعهم من الخطأ 
( خد بالك كل ده بحسب الفكر البشري يعني متطبقهوش علي الله خالص بس بهدف توصيل الفكرة بشريا مش اكتر )

اتمني تقرا المشاركات بهدوء استاذي الحبيب 

سلام المسيح


----------



## amgd beshara (25 أكتوبر 2012)

اهلا استاذ جوني 


> بالنسبة لنقطة العدالة بس....فيه راي مختلف شوية وانا مقتنع به بصراحة...





> احنا عدالتنا عاجزة...عشان كده بتنتقم....بنقتل القاتل، وده عشان محدش بعد كده يفكر يقتل...
> عدالة ربنا مش عاجزة...عدالته انه يحيي المقتول، ويقدس القاتل....ويجعل الاثنين في حال افضل...


طبعا الجزء الاول مظبوط جدا .. لكني كنت بتكلم بحسب المفهوم البشري ( كمثال )

اما ان الله يحي المقتول و يقدس القاتل ده صحيح لكن مش بعد الدينونة يوم فصل الابرار عن الاشرار ليذهب كل منهم الي المكان اللي كان منتمي اليه 

سلام و محبة


----------



## خادم البتول (25 أكتوبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> *اهلا بحضرتك ...*




أهلا بحضرتك.. جميل إنك حطيت نقط منفصلة لكن لازم النقط دي تتفهم في السياق العام، لأن عند التفصيل في كل نقطة لازم نلاقي تحفظات. بعض النقط شرحها يطول، بعضها يحتمل سوء الفهم، وهكذا. بالتالي ح اديك دلوقت تعليق على كل نقطة، بعد كده لو عايز السؤال في نقطة محددة ممكن نكمل فيها بتفصيل أكتر، طبعا في حدود قدرتي على الشرح وكمان في حدود قدرتك على المتابعة.

 ______________________________________​ 

​ *جوا جاكس نفسه حصل كسر مساوى لكسر النافذة.*​ *صحيح. التحفظ بس هو "الحرفية" في الفهم. يعني مفيش "زجاج" جوا جاكس عشان ينكسر. لكن بيحصل "تغير" سلبي. بشكل عام فعل الخطية هو فعل "انفصال" عن الله، بالتالي كل خطية تؤدي إلى ما يعادلها جوانا من انفصال عن الله، وده معناه إنها تؤدي إلى موت (لأن الله هو الحياة "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة")، وإلى ظلمة (لأن الله هو نور العالم "أنا هو نور العالم")، وإلى فقدان السلام ("لا سلام قال إلهي للأشرار")، وهكذا. كل النتايج دي بتحصل نتيجة الخطية جوا الإنسان، بالتالي ممكن مجازا نقول إن الكسر بالخارج، نعم، يؤدي إلى كسر بالداخل.*​ *

كون ان جاكس مش حاسس بالكسر اللى جواه .. فده ميمنعش انه موجود جواه و ده اسمه انطفاء الروح .*​ *صحيح.. لكن مش ده بالظبط انطفاء الروح. النص اللي أنا قلته حرفيا: (هو ده نفس الكسر ـ الخطية ـ اللي لما بيزيد جواك تماما الكتاب بيسميه "انطفاء الروح"!) انطفاء الروح هو المرحلة التالتة والأخيرة. ده الحقيقة مش مهم في المرحلة دي، لكن باختصار: علاقتنا سلبيا بالروح ليها 3 مراحل: 1- مقاومة الروح، إذا استمرت مقاومة الروح وزادت يبدأ 2- حزن الروح، إذا استمر "إحزان" الروح وزاد نوصل أخيرا لـ 3- انطفاء الروح.*
*

الفعل اللى عمله جاكس قابله اثر داخل جاكس .. يعنى ساب اثر جوا جاكس .
راجع النقطة الأولى*​ *
*​ *كما يفكر الإنسان في قلبه هكذا يكون .
صحيح*​ *
*​ *الكسر اللى جوايا لازم هيظهر عليا بره.. على شكل فعل مساوى فى المقدار.*​ *صحيح، لكن التحفظ على "الميكانيكية" في تصور الحركة. الأصح هو تصور سلسلة من الفعل ورد الفعل: كسر الشباك يؤدي إلى كسر بالداخل، الكسر بالداخل ينعكس في الخارج، الانعكاس في الخارج يؤثر مرة أخرى في الداخل، وهكذا. مثلا جاكس كسر الشباك، أبو جاكس ضربه، جاكس توقف عن إلقاء الطوب خوفا من العقاب، أبو جاكس راضي عن جاكس ويحضر له هدية، جاكس يفرح بالهدية وتدريجيا يتحول إلى إصلاح الشبابيك بعد أن كان يكسرها، وهكذا.. سلسلة مستمرة، وسط آلاف السلاسل من الفعل ورد الفعل اللي كل واحد فينا عايشها. *​ 
*
*​ *ضرب ابو جاكس له = انعكاس للمشكلة اللى جوا جاكس او هو اصلا بسبب مشكلة جوا جاكس مش مثلا عشان الجار اشتكى. *​ *صحيح. دي أطول وأصعب نقطة، وحتى لو مش فاهمها تماما مش مهم حاليا، لكن باختصار: الآية في الأمثال 23 كانت بتقول: "كما يشعر في نفسه هكذا هو"، وفيه آية تانية في رومية 12 بتقول: "ولا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر، بل تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم.."، وفيه شواهد كتير بنفس المعنى حتى لو كان اللفظ أقل وضوحا: مثلا في ملاخي 3: "ارجعوا إليّ أرجع إليكم، قال رب الجنود"، وفي متى 7: "اسألوا تعطوا، اطلبوا تجدوا، اقرعوا يفتح لكم"، وغيرها.. كل الشواهد دي في النهاية بتدي معنى واحد، أو بالأحرى قانون واحد: إن التغير الداخلي يؤدي إلى تغير خارجي. جميــــل؟ *​ *
لكن القانون ده معناه حقيقة أخطر: معناه إن ما هو بالخارج مرآة لما هو بالداخل. إن ما بالعالم انعكاس لما بالنفس. إن ما تراه حولك نتيجة لما هو داخلك. بالتالي نعم: الحوادث في الخارج بتترتب وتتشكل بحيث تستجيب طرديا وتتوافق مع ما هو بالداخل. **جميــــل؟

إذن ضرب جاكس في الواقع مش سببه كسر الشباك، إنما سببه الحقيقي الكسر الموجود "داخل" جاكس. التفسير المادي بيقول إن جاكس كسر الشباك، بالتالي أبو جاكس ضربه كعقوبة. التفسير الروحي يختلف شوية: أبو جاكس ضربه عشان "جوا" جاكس فيه ابتداء مشكلة، فيه خلل، فيه انحراف في ميزان العدل، فيه انفصال عن الحق والخير والجمال، اللي هو كله "الله" نفسه في النهاية. لذلك قلنا افرض أبو جاكس مش موجود أو ماضربوش؟ المشكلة لسه موجودة داخل جاكس، الانحراف لسه موجود، بالتالي انعكاسه بالخارج لازم يتحقق، بس مش لازم بالضرورة يكون في صورة الضرب، إنما ممكن المرض، أو وقوع حادث، أو أي صورة أخرى. جميــــل؟*​ 
*
*​ *لو لم يشتكى الجار فالعقاب لازم يكون لأن المشكلة هتتحل بالعقاب .*​ *راجع كل اللي فوق، لكن عموما شيل فكرة "العقاب" من ذهنك عشان تفهم تماما اللي بيحصل. بدل فكرة "العقاب" اعتبرها أحسن "رد الفعل".*​ 
*
*​ *مش مهم نعرف شكل العقاب او العذاب اللى المفروض هيترمى فيه جاكس .*​ *مهم، لكن أنا قلت مش في المرحلة دي بالنسبة لك. مش عايز أغوص معاك أوي في تفاصيل كتابية أو لاهوتية إنما بحاول مبدئيا أخاطب عقلك و"الأساس" بتاع عقلك كله. ده أولا.. ثانيا إن العذاب نفسه تنوعاته كتيرة، بقدر تنوعات الخطايا "داااااخل" الإنسان. لذلك ح نلاقي فيه "ظلمة"، في مكان تاني نلاقي "نار"، في مكان تالت "دود لا يموت"، وهكذا. بل أرى شخصيا أن العذاب كالنعيم: "ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع أذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان". بعبارة تانية: حصر أنواع العذاب تقريبا غير ممكن، ببساطة لأنه بيختلف من شخص لآخر، لكن الجزء ده بالذات ما زال بالنسبة لي محل دراسة كاملة في علم اسمه الإسخاتولوجي أو الأخرويات، يعني في منتهى التخصص وبعيدا تماما عنك حاليا. *​ 
*
*​ *احنا بنعاقب ونعذب نفسنا بجهلنا ومش الله هو اللى بيعذب حد .*​ *صحيح، لكن مع التحفظ، حسب السؤال بعد كده، لأن فهمنا لـ"الله" نفسه قد يكون خاطئ، وهو غالبا خاطئ. بالتالي حسب مدخلنا إلى الله يختلف الأمر. مثلا هل الله "مُحب"، أم الله "محبة"؟ الاتنين صح، بالتالي حسب المدخل تكون الإجابة. أيضا: إلى أي حد أنت ترى الله كـ"إنسان"، وإلى أي حد "تجرده"؟ إلى أي حد تعرفه عقليا وفلسفيا، وإلى أي حد تعرفه روحيا وعلى مستوى "خبروي"، يعني كخبرة مباشرة؟ ده بعد كده اللي ح يجاوب بدقة على السؤال.*​ *
**لكن تجاوزا ممكن نقول مع ثورو (هنري ديفيد ثورو: مؤلف وفيلسوف أمريكي) جملته الشهيرة اللي بيقول فيها: الخطية الوحيدة في العالم هي الجهل.*

*The only sin in the world is ignorance*​
*والكلام ده صحيح لأن الجهل أبو الخطايا، جميع الخطايا، والخطايا هي السبب في أي عذاب بعد كده. لو "يعرف" الإنسان بجد يعني إيه خطيه ببساطة عمره ما ح يخطي. * 
​ *الله مطلق البر و المحبة و الصلاح .*​ *أو بالعكس: البر والمحبة والصلاح هي الله. ده التعبير الأدق. العلم على سبيل المثال بيدور على "الحقيقة"، وعشان كده علماء كتير بيرفضوا الدين. لكن "الحقيقة" اللي هم أصلا بيدوروا عليها هي هي نفسها الله. هل وصلوا للحقيقة؟ الحقيقة دي بقا هي الله! القانون هو الله. شايف "الجمال" ده؟ الجمال ده هو الله! شايف "الحب" ده؟ الحب ده هو الله! بعبارة تانية: الله مش مجهول ننسب إليه الصفات كالبر والصلاح والمحبة كي نعرفه. الله بالعكس حاضر، طاغي الحضور، هو ذاته كل ما حولنا من بر وصلاح ومحبة. كل الأبرار والصالحين والمحبين هم في الحقيقة أبرار وصالحين ومحبين بـالـلــــــــــــــــــه، وليس بأي شيء آخر. وجود الأبرار والصالحين والمحبين هو نفسه الدليل على وجود الله، لأنه هو ذاته البر والصلاح والمحبة. احذف من أي قاموس كل كلمات البر والصلاح والمحبة والرحمة والعدل والحق والخير والجمال..... إذا وضعنا بدل ذلك كله كلمة واحدة هي "الله"، ما زال القاموس كاملا وما زالت كل المعاني حاضرة. هذا هو الله الذي نعبده.


*​


----------



## چاكس (31 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخى خادم البتول على التوضيح


----------



## أَمَة (23 فبراير 2013)

الموضوع كان سؤالا وتم الرد عليه.
جاءت اليوم مشاركات جديدة وغيرت مساره الى
تبادل أفكار ومشاعر إلحادية
 وهذا مخالف لقوانين القسم.​ 
لا نحجر على الناس تفكيرها، 
وليكن كل واحد مسؤولا عن نفسه فيما يؤمن 
 ولكن لا يجوز أن يكون سبب عثرة لغيره.​ 
لذلك تم حذف المشاركات وغُلق الموضوع​


----------

